# Classic Wet Shaving



## Clouds4Days (31/12/19)

Hi everyone

So about 7 months back I started venturing into the Classic Wet shaving world as I felt I always got a better shave when I used to visit my barber than I did at home.

Besides getting a better shave the more i dived into this world i also discovered that there are much more pros besides a smoother shave from using a Double Edge/Safty razor, Shavetter/Single Edge and Straight Razor than using your normal cartridges.

*Safty Razor/Double Edge*



*Shavette/Single Edge*



*Straight Razor*



Pros-
1.You get a smoother shave
2.Less negative impact to the environment (blades contain no plastic)
3.Cost much less to run than your cartridge razor.
4.Relaxes oneself and brings back a feeling of Nostalgia of how our grandfathers used to shave.
5.Irritates the skin far less than multi blade cartridges.
6.Much more fun than cartriges as one can collect various Razors, brushes, shaving soaps etc...

When I started diving into this world i always wondered how come more men and woman dont shave at home using these methods, and have since dived deeper and discovered it's mainly because Razor corporations hardly make any profit from these older methods but a ton from cartridges.

A pack of 10 Mach 3 blades cost around R450 that's R45 a blade that will last one between 1-3 months depending on how thick and how offten one shaves.

A pack of 5 Razor blades sells for between R7 - R14 that's R2.80 a blade that will last one roughly 5 shaves depending on same as above.

Which do you think Razor companys rather push the one that sells for R45 or the one that sells for R2.80 and we not even looking at their other more expensive offerings with 5 blades etc...

Using one of the bigger companys as a example Gillete focuses all their marketing on cartridge razors and non on their Double Edge Razors even though they still produce Double Edge razors for the market today.

But their is very little profit to be made so why advertise and market a product which brings in less revenue so they dont.

Now money aside , it is estimated that in America 2 Billion razors are thrown away each year , these cannot be recycled as there are plastic and and steel parts fused together.

On the other side of the spectrum with Wet shaving methods your Razor will last years and the blades are made from Stainless Steel only which can be recycled leaving no footprint to the earth.

Lastly the misconception that Wet shaving razors are "deadly" .
I can understand 20/30 years ago why someone would be scared to use such a razor at home as their is technique to these shaving methods.

But in todays time with YouTube and the Internet at our fingertips, learning the technique and correct way to Shave with a Wet Razor is super easy and simple one has no excuse to at least attempt Wet Shaving.

I also believe most Men growing up our Fathers or Grandfathers would scare one and tell us as children not to touch their shaving equipment as it was dangerous and this also created a negative mindset on us growing up.

My aim on this whole post is to try and inform everyone (the consumer) that there are better and cheaper alternatives then the Cartridges most are using and if I can at least get one person to give it a go I believe I have accomplished something.

If it is your first time and you want to give it a shot I would say start off on a Double Edge Safty Razor, they are more forgiving and the easiest to use.

My go to shop for supplies is a store based in Pretoria called Bundubeard/Bundubaard . The owner Jaco has helped me alot in my journey and is always a text away over WhatsApp to answer any questions I have.

Their customer service is amazing and care for the environment down to their packaging of supplies is exceptional.
They also have their own in house soaps which Jaco produces himself and a range of shaving Brushes he manufactures in house too.

And also importantly their prices are really really good, you can get a complete setup (they have packages for beginners) that cost only around R500 and will give you around a years worth of shaves.

https://www.bundubeard.co.za

If there are any questions I can help with please feel free to ask away.
I am by no means a expert but do have some knowledge I have attained over the last 7 months as I am also part of a SouthAfrican based shaving forum (Mastershave.co.za) .

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/12/19)

Here's a video of the unboxing I did on my first Single Edge/Shavette razor I recieved 7 months ago.



Today I received my new shavette a Feather Artist Club DX which is bit of a upgrade to my old shavette as my first shavette one was more of a tester to see if I enjoyed wet shaving.
Video will be incoming very soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/19)

Order placed... if I bleed to death it's your fault @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## M.Adhir (31/12/19)

I pretty much only use a single edge/ 'jackrazor'.
Gives the closest and most precise (shaping wise) shave for me. Just needs a good tube of gel and a nice soft brush. 

Plus side is its a crap ton cheaper than cartridges. 
Down side is there isn't room for error- the cuts can be pretty darn painful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Order placed... if I bleed to death it's your fault @Clouds4Days



Hahaha Uncle Rob you cracked me up there. What Razor did you order Uncle?


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/19)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahaha Uncle Rob you cracked me up there. What Razor did you order Uncle?



Just a cheapie kit to see if I can have a shave without ending up in the casualty dept of a local hospital. If I do survive then I will order a fancy set-up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/12/19)

M.Adhir said:


> I pretty much only use a single edge/ 'jackrazor'.
> Gives the closest and most precise (shaping wise) shave for me. Just needs a good tube of gel and a nice soft brush.
> 
> Plus side is its a crap ton cheaper than cartridges.
> Down side is there isn't room for error- the cuts can be pretty darn painful.



Touch wood I haven't had any cuts just small Nick's but I take my time always and respect the blade.

My first shave was nerve wrecking but once I got the first one out the way I wondered why I had never tried it sooner.

Will never go back to cartridges again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (31/12/19)

Clouds4Days said:


> Touch wood I haven't had any cuts just small Nick's but I take my time always and respect the blade.
> 
> My first shave was nerve wrecking but once I got the first one out the way I wondered why I had never tried it sooner.
> 
> Will never go back to cartridges again.



Have you watched the videos of the guys training with the razors - shaving all the foam off a balloon without popping it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a cheapie kit to see if I can have a shave without ending up in the casualty dept of a local hospital. If I do survive then I will order a fancy set-up!



Fantastic stuff, I did the same and started small first. 
Here you go uncle have a watch and please report back once you have had your first shave with your new kit to let us know how it went.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/12/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Have you watched the videos of the guys training with the razors - shaving all the foam off a balloon without popping it.



I have not @M.Adhir but I have heard about it. If I'm not mistaken that's how they practice in the middle east.


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/12/19)

Uncle @Rob Fisher what you can also do is on your first shave is dont install a razor blade in the razor . 

Get your face lathered up and and use the razor without the blade to wipe the lather off just so you can get a feel on how to hold the razor comfortable for you while attained the correct angle.

Super excited for you Uncle cant wait ti hear your feedback.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/19)

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher what you can also do is on your first shave is dont install a razor blade in the razor .
> 
> Get your face lathered up and and use the razor without the blade to wipe the lather off just so you can get a feel on how to hold the razor comfortable for you while attained the correct angle.
> 
> Super excited for you Uncle cant wait ti hear your feedback.



Thanks for the info... I like to live on the wild side and I started shaving with these dangerous devices... so I will open the first aid kit ready and go for it! Bazinga!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShamZ (31/12/19)

I only use a straight razor/ shavette, been using it since I started keeping a beard a few years ago. Super accurate.

I find you only get cut once, then you learn to pay more attention. I got cut on my neckline in the first few months.

My favourite way to shave by far. I dont pay too much attention to shaving soaps and creams, as I generally just use water after a shower - because I just do upper cheek and neckline. Playing around with the creams and brushes was fun for the first year though.

I'm a fan of Gillette blades for my razor, an ill fitting or poor quality blade will ruin your shave. Had some very flexible black ones a while back that were absolutely terrible to shave with.

I usually just buy a straight razor from my local barbers though, been through 3 so far but I use them until they break (usually the hinge)

Perhaps I should get myself a nicer set, I love the look of yours @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (31/12/19)

And an alum stone is a fantastic aftershave! Especially for those with oily skin


----------



## ShamZ (31/12/19)

Thanks for the link, I've been given this by a late Uncle, but never had blades for it at normal stores. Was lazy to look around.

Now I can clean it up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (31/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for the info... I like to live on the wild side and I started shaving with these dangerous devices... so I will open the first aid kit ready and go for it! Bazinga!


@Rob Fisher , if you really want to walk on the wild side, try it out on one of your cats first.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/19)

Shaved every day in the Army , so my rebellion is to grow a beard that gets trimmed 2 monthly. Dad taught me to shave [never buy Minora blades , always Gillette or Wilkenson and put the old blades in the holder under the dispenser]





lather up- Tabac or Old Spice shaving soap in glass ''cup''




,shave again before you go out at night still got his OLD shaving brush but the hairs are not ''bushy'' anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/12/19)

ShamZ said:


> Thanks for the link, I've been given this by a late Uncle, but never had blades for it at normal stores. Was lazy to look around.
> 
> Now I can clean it up.
> 
> ...



Nice, looks like a Dovo shavette that. 
Time to bring her into rotation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Shaved every day in the Army , so my rebellion is to grow a beard that gets trimmed 2 monthly. Dad taught me to shave [never buy Minora blades , always Gillette or Wilkenson and put the old blades in the holder under the dispenser]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know this kit. My Dad and Grandpa had it. I learnt to shave with it before I was growing facial hairs.
You just gave me good memories bro.

I have been shaving with a safety razor kit most of my life. I did the cartridge thing but it didn't work out for me.
Also tried the shavette ,but went back to safety razor

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)

I was going to make this a few years back ,but life got in the way.
There's always next year!
https://www.instructables.com/id/Cut-throat-razor/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)

Nice thread @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/1/20)

Resistance said:


> I know this kit. My Dad and Grandpa had it. I learnt to shave with it before I was growing facial hairs.
> You just gave me good memories bro.
> 
> I have been shaving with a safety razor kit most of my life. I did the cartridge thing but it didn't work out for me.
> Also tried the shavette ,but went back to safety razor



Been using my shavette for 7 months and today well yesterday (Happy New Year brother) shaved for the first time with a safty razor and got a really nice shave from it.

I purchased a cheapie for R100 on bundubeard called the DE1 to make some YT videos and try and convert some people, and i was pleasantly surprised at the quality of the razor and the shave it gave.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/1/20)

Resistance said:


> Nice thread @Clouds4Days



Thanks Resistance it's great to see there are some Ecigssa residents like yourself that are Wet Shaving.

I hope to get those that aren't Wet shaving to give it a try and start off with a safty razor.

I myself will never use a cartridge again.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)

Happy new year guys. So what blades do you use. I noted the Gillette,Minora blades start rusting soon after use and is not as sharp. Lion blades are blunt as well.
There's that Supermax that you find at most supermarkets and corner stores that I find sharper but recently it also rusts after one shave. So basically this is a use once and toss thing.
I got Wilkinson sword somewhere and I bought two to try.
Lol. For some reason I can't find it and I can't remember where I bought it.
Now as @Clouds4Days stated the market has migrated to the cartridge shaver. I'm thinking they either don't make quality blades anymore or they make safety blades for one or two off uses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/1/20)

Resistance said:


> Happy new year guys. So what blades do you use. I noted the Gillette,Minora blades start rusting soon after use and is not as sharp. Lion blades are blunt as well.
> There's that Supermax that you find at most supermarkets and corner stores that I find sharper but recently it also rusts after one shave. So basically this is a use once and toss thing.
> I got Wilkinson sword somewhere and I bought two to try.
> Lol. For some reason I can't find it and I can't remember where I bought it.
> Now as @Clouds4Days stated the market has migrated to the cartridge shaver. I'm thinking they either don't make quality blades anymore or they make safety blades for one or two off uses.



I have only used 2 diffrent type of blades (both bought from bundubeard) the Bic and Rockwell blades.
Non of them rusted and I must have gotten at least 5-6 shaves from each blade.
Here are links to the blades I've been using and I've added a screenshot of the material used .

*Bic Chrome Platinum*
Price on pack of 5 blades R14
https://www.bundubeard.co.za/collections/razor-blades/products/bic-blades-for-safety-razor



*Rockwell Razors*
Price on pack of 5 blades R17.00
https://www.bundubeard.co.za/collections/razor-blades/products/rockwell-blades-for-safety-razor



If the blades you are using are rusting they must be off poor quality stainless steel.
Maybe give the above a try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)

I tried that dorco blades also. Not bad but also doesn't last too long.
Thanks for the info. I will follow up on that.


----------



## zadiac (1/1/20)

I intend to find a way to remove the facial hair permanently. In this modern age we shouldn't have to shave at all IMO.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)

zadiac said:


> I intend to find a way to remove the facial hair permanently. In this modern age we shouldn't have to shave at all IMO.


Does that include eyebrows.?

There are ways to remove it permanently its just costly.

Good luck and let us know when you get this to work.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (1/1/20)

Resistance said:


> Does that include eyebrows.?
> 
> There are ways to remove it permanently its just costly.
> 
> Good luck and let us know when you get this to work.



Haha....no. The eyebrows stay, but I want to remove the beard and upper lip hair permanently. The electrolysis doesn't work. Will try the laser thing one day. A friend says NADS cream for men worked for him, but his beard was fluff compared to mine. Will try it anyway.


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)

zadiac said:


> Haha....no. The eyebrows stay, but I want to remove the beard and upper lip hair permanently. The electrolysis doesn't work. Will try the laser thing one day. A friend says NADS cream for men worked for him, but his beard was fluff compared to mine. Will try it anyway.



I have seriously considered laser a few years back. I had issues till I went back to razors and it settled a bit.


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/1/20)

zadiac said:


> I intend to find a way to remove the facial hair permanently. In this modern age we shouldn't have to shave at all IMO.



Zadiac do you use cartridges to shave?

I found with myself when I used to use cartridges it was a chore now that i Wet shave with a blade it's more of a relaxation and meditation time for me.

The whole process of prepping your face by washing it, prepping your lather then applying it.
The slower process of shaving and paying higher attention doing so while doing the 3 passes to get a nice clean shave.

Then the rinsing of the face and applying your favourite after shave balm to moisturize the face and give it the essential oils to have a silky smooth face.

I  Wet Shaving with my Blade

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/1/20)

Apologies if its already been answered, but im way too hungover to read through all the posts. Why do they call it wet shaving?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Apologies if its already been answered, but im way too hungover to read through all the posts. Why do they call it wet shaving?



Hi SmokeyJoe
Hahaha good new years eve celebration I assume .

*Taken off the net*
The *term* "*wet shaving*" came to be after the invention of electric shavers. For obvious reasons there *is* no water involved in the use of an electric *shaver*. Hence, "*wet shaving*" *was* used to distinguish the traditional way of *shaving* over this modern day invention.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (1/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Zodiac do you use cartridges to shave?
> 
> I found with myself when I used to use cartridges it was a chore now that i Wet shave it's more of a relaxation and meditation time for me.
> 
> ...



Zadiac, not Zodiac...and yes. I use cartridges, but I also wash my face with warm water beforehand and apply lather and shaving, but I do not like the single blade razors. I've tried it. I still have my grandfather's one. It's about 100 years old. I just don't like shaving that way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/1/20)

zadiac said:


> Zadiac, not Zodiac...and yes. I use cartridges, but I also wash my face with warm water beforehand and apply lather and shaving, but I do not like the single blade razors. I've tried it. I still have my grandfather's one. It's about 100 years old. I just don't like shaving that way.



Yip you either gonna love it or hate it. The only real Con for some but not for me would be it takes longer but as stated above, I enjoy the lengthy process and is a form of relaxation for me. So I choose to shave in the evenings where I have time and not rushed to get ready for work etc...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G (2/1/20)

I just ordered the R100 razor, blades and shaving cream from Bundu beard, will see how it goes when it arrives.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/1/20)

Juan_G said:


> I just ordered the R100 razor, blades and shaving cream from Bundu beard, will see how it goes when it arrives.



Nice one brother
I shaved yesterday with that exact safty razor.
Lovely razor, great quality for the price has a nice weight to it.
Made a video too will probably upload tonight and post here for all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Asterix (2/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice one brother
> I shaved yesterday with that exact safty razor.
> Lovely razor, great quality for the price has a nice weight to it.
> Made a video too will probably upload tonight and post here for all.


@Clouds4Days and @Juan_G I am torn between the DE1 and DE2. I used to enjoy using my grandfathers safety razor years ago (before it was stolen) but dont recall weight, length etc.

I would prefer a reasonably aggressive shave without the need for a blood transfusion. So your thoughts would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/1/20)

Asterix said:


> @Clouds4Days and @Juan_G I am torn between the DE1 and DE2. I used to enjoy using my grandfathers safety razor years ago (before it was stolen) but dont recall weight, length etc.
> 
> I would prefer a reasonably aggressive shave without the need for a blood transfusion. So your thoughts would be appreciated.



Great to hear you wanna try classic wet shaving again Asterix.
Do you grow a full beard and is it more on the thickish side?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G (2/1/20)

Asterix said:


> @Clouds4Days and @Juan_G I am torn between the DE1 and DE2. I used to enjoy using my grandfathers safety razor years ago (before it was stolen) but dont recall weight, length etc.
> 
> I would prefer a reasonably aggressive shave without the need for a blood transfusion. So your thoughts would be appreciated.


Will let you know when it arrives next week. I only chose the cheapest one to test it out first then I will upgrade if needed. Will keep the bandages close by for the first shaving session!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Asterix (2/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Great to hear you wanna try classic wet shaving again Asterix.
> Do you grow a full beard and is it more on the thickish side?


Full beard, still quite thick (as opposed to the top of my head).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix (2/1/20)

Juan_G said:


> Will let you know when it arrives next week. I only chose the cheapest one to test it out first then I will upgrade if needed. Will keep the bandages close by for the first shaving session!


Thanks @Juan_G


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/1/20)

Asterix said:


> Full beard, still quite thick (as opposed to the top of my head).



I would opt for the D2 then as it is a bit more aggressive than the D1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/1/20)

Asterix said:


> Full beard, still quite thick (as opposed to the top of my head).



I found the D1 to be a Mild to Medium Razor, more towards the Medium side though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/1/20)

Bundubeard DE1 Safety Razor Review is up.

Removed video for now .
Will upload again....


----------



## Raindance (2/1/20)

Ok C4D, you made me upgrade. Arriving next week. Not one you mentioned though. Online retail therapy at work.

I have never used anything but these dual sided safety razors so i would not know how it compares to others. Just thought it a good idea to upgrade to a decent piece of equipment.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/1/20)

Raindance said:


> Ok C4D, you made me upgrade. Arriving next week. Not one you mentioned though. Online retail therapy at work.
> 
> I have never used anything but these dual sided safety razors so i would not know how it compares to others. Just thought it a good idea to upgrade to a decent piece of equipment.
> 
> Regards



Nice.... wow, cant wait too see what you getting.
Please share once she arrives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/1/20)

Here you go guys video up again.
Appologies for that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/1/20)

Shaving Mail Baby! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/1/20)

What kit would you recommend from them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Shaving Mail Baby! Bazinga!
> View attachment 186632



Nice Uncle Rob, whole bunch of goodies you got right there and a great selection of various blades.

Let the shaving commence....


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> What kit would you recommend from them?



Hi @SmokeyJoe 
I would say if you have a a light to medium thickish beard you can use this combo which uses the DE1 Razor as per my video you can maybe even get away using these kits if your beard is just slightly edging on the thickish side by grabbing a pack of Feather blades as they are a more aggressive blade.
https://www.bundubeard.co.za/collections/razor-sets-1/products/student-starter-combo
Or
https://www.bundubeard.co.za/collections/razor-sets-1/products/starter-combo-in-wooden-stand

Feather Blades-
https://www.bundubeard.co.za/collections/razor-blades/products/feather-blades-for-safety-razor


Alternatively if you have a thicker beard and want to get a safety razor more suited for such you can make up your own "kit".
Blade test pack R89- https://www.bundubeard.co.za/collections/razor-blades/products/test-pack-of-blades-for-safety-razor
Brush (bore) R100- https://www.bundubeard.co.za/collections/shaving-brushes/products/boar-brush
Safety Razor R250- https://www.bundubeard.co.za/collections/safety-razors/products/safety-razor-de2
Soap R95- https://www.bundubeard.co.za/collections/shaving-muti/products/shaving-soap
Bowl R59- https://www.bundubeard.co.za/collec...lathering-bowl-shaving-soap-bowl-green-enamel

Total- R593 + shipping

I went a budget root on the products if you have more cash to splurge there are various other bowls, brushes to choose from.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice Uncle Rob, whole bunch of goodies you got right there and a great selection of various blades.
> 
> Let the shaving commence....



Just had my first wet shave in 45 years! It was a lot less hassle than I imagined and there was a lot less blood than I thought... there was, in fact, no blood... definitely a better shave than the cartridge shave! Great post @Clouds4Days! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/1/20)

I cannot believe that whole pile of goodies was only R395 plus shipping! Plus I was sent a free nail clipper. The personal email afterwards was the cherry on the top! This is the way online sales should be! Jaco is awesome!

Off to buy some more goodies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/1/20)

New order placed! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just had my first wet shave in 45 years! It was a lot less hassle than I imagined and there was a lot less blood than I thought... there was, in fact, no blood... definitely a better shave than the cartridge shave! Great post @Clouds4Days! Bazinga!





Rob Fisher said:


> I cannot believe that whole pile of goodies was only R395 plus shipping! Plus I was sent a free nail clipper. The personal email afterwards was the cherry on the top! This is the way online sales should be! Jaco is awesome!
> 
> Off to buy some more goodies!



That is super Uncle @Rob Fisher , the thought of a Razor Blade on ones face sounds daunting but once you get past that first shave (past that sense of fear) it's all sails away.

Jaco really cares about all his customers doesnt matter what size of order you place from him.

I bother him alot (more than I really should) regarding questions on products and he is always willing to help and guide one in the right direction. 

I know sometimes on this post or my videos it may sound as if I'm punting Bundubeard alot but honestly they deserve it, only once you have dealt with them you will understand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> New order placed! Bazinga!
> View attachment 186637



Wow that's some nice goodies incoming Uncle @Rob Fisher . I have been eying out that Frank adjustable razor too.
Looks like a really nice Razor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> I know sometimes on this post or my videos it may sound as if I'm punting Bundubeard alot but honestly they deserve it, only once you have dealt with them you will understand.



Jaco deserves all the punting we are all going to give him! Great service and awesome pricing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/1/20)

More research done and more crap purchased!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (3/1/20)

Been wet shaving for about 2 years now and I will never go back to the over priced cartridge system. I get my stock from Sharp Edge in Sandton City. They are a little pricier but keep most well known brands and a variety of blades. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/1/20)

Order placed. Now its the bloody waiting again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (3/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Shaving Mail Baby! Bazinga!
> View attachment 186632



50 blades. That would last me 2years.
Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> More research done and more crap purchased!
> View attachment 186642



Nice Uncle Rob, the Alum stone definitely helps if one has small Nick's (burns a little on application) .

I haven't tried using a pre shave oil yet to see the difference it makes . Definitely something I still need to try .

You got some awesome kit heading your way, cant wait to see it all and hear your feedback on the new Razor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Order placed. Now its the bloody waiting again



Nice @SmokeyJoe that's awesome, what route did you choose going on your new goodies?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice @SmokeyJoe that's awesome, what route did you choose going on your new goodies?


I went for the starter combo and wooden stand after chatting to Jaco.
What a nice bloke

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I went for the starter combo and wooden stand after chatting to Jaco.
> What a nice bloke



Great Choice 
I like that box alot.
Can store all your goodies nicely in there.


----------



## Adephi (3/1/20)

I've got questions that I don't think should be asked.

https://www.bundubeard.co.za/collections/beard-muti/products/baardman-koeksuster-beard-oil-30ml

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/1/20)

Adephi said:


> I've got questions that I don't think should be asked.
> 
> https://www.bundubeard.co.za/collections/beard-muti/products/baardman-koeksuster-beard-oil-30ml



Your answer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/1/20)

Before i decapitate myself when my order arrives. Is there a certain angle that needs to be used?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/1/20)

Some goodies orderd today, diffrent blades to try out and see how they compare to the others I have and a soap that sounds like it smells the bomb and a new after shave in liquid form to see how it varies diffrent to my balm.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Before i decapitate myself when my order arrives. Is there a certain angle that needs to be used?



Hi @SmokeyJoe hahahaha it really is not that bad but yes hold your Razor at a 30 degree angle. 
Also dont apply pressure you gonna just pull the razor over your hairs.
You will feel/hear when its cutting your hairs. and when its not. I had posted a video (think it's on page 2) of a beginners step by step to safty razor shaving.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


>




Here you go @SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Asterix (5/1/20)

Finally got over my indecisiveness and ordered the DE2. Birthday is coming up and my wife is happy to have alternative gift ideas now. A Dani 21700 may just be too expensive .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/1/20)

Asterix said:


> Finally got over my indecisiveness and ordered the DE2. Birthday is coming up and my wife is happy to have alternative gift ideas now. A Dani 21700 may just be too expensive .
> 
> View attachment 186734



Some awesome gear you got incoming @Asterix .
Is this your Birthday present or a pre-birthday present 
Cant wait to hear how your first shave goes.

I hear those feather blades are a treat (one of the more sharper blades) for getting a BBS (Baby Butt Smooth) shave.

So maybe start with the Bics or Rockwell first.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (6/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Some awesome gear you got incoming @Asterix .
> Is this your Birthday present or a pre-birthday present
> Cant wait to hear how your first shave goes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, @Clouds4Days. This order is a pre- birthday “taster”. If all goes well it gives @BellaBum time to save for a nice adjustable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/1/20)

Asterix said:


> Thanks for the advice, @Clouds4Days. This order is a pre- birthday “taster”. If all goes well it gives @BellaBum time to save for a nice adjustable.



That is super fantastic @Asterix 

@BellaBum you might as well just go ahead and order the new Safety Razor Birthday present already for Asterix because I know  trust me I know

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/1/20)

The wait is driving me insane

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> The wait is driving me insane



You placed your Order on Friday correct? Did it get shipped out on Friday @SmokeyJoe ?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> You placed your Order on Friday correct? Did it get shipped out on Friday @SmokeyJoe ?



Yip on Friday, but it was only after 15:00


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Yip on Friday, but it was only after 15:00



If it shipped out Friday then you should definitely get it today.
Cant wait too see your goodies @SmokeyJoe .
Its not even my stuff and I'm excited


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/1/20)

Jaco just sent me a pic of my newly made kit. Damn its beautiful

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Jaco just sent me a pic of my newly made kit. Damn its beautiful
> 
> View attachment 186763
> View attachment 186764



Man that's a lovely kit. I cant believe you can get a kit like that with a handmade Holder for your brush and razor and containing a Bowl for the that price, and still include a razor, a brush, pack of razors and shaving soap.... for R450 

All the work alone to cut the block, do all the cutouts for the bowl, razor and brush, sand and varnish and do the coating for the bowl section it's crazy.

Anyone that is looking for this kit here you go-
https://www.bundubeard.co.za/collections/razor-sets-1/products/starter-combo-in-wooden-stand

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Man that's a lovely kit. I cant believe you can get a kit like that with a handmade Holder for your brush and razor and containing a Bowl for the that price, and still include a razor, a brush, pack of razors and shaving soap.... for R450
> 
> All the work alone to cut the block, do all the cutouts for the bowl, razor and brush, sand and varnish and do the coating for the bowl section it's crazy.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. What a bargain!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dooky (6/1/20)

Slightly off topic, but I’ve been collecting old safety razors for a while, not very seriously but if I find one I don’t have in a pawn shop for under R200 (generally between R50-R100) I’ll buy it. 
The first one I ever bought was a Gillette Rhodium Aristocrat for R50 which was just put together wrong and assumed to be broken. Only afterword did I find out it’s very sought after. 






The most recent purchase was a Gillette Fat Boy, not horribly valuable but they very loved 





An interesting little one for the ladies 





The rest of them 





Anyway, might be worthwhile checking out pawn shops and antique shops for a vintage shave, they just need a good run through and ultrasonic and a good steep in detol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/1/20)

Dooky said:


> Slightly off topic, but I’ve been collecting old safety razors for a while, not very seriously but if I find one I don’t have in a pawn shop for under R200 (generally between R50-R100) I’ll buy it.
> The first one I ever bought was a Gillette Rhodium Aristocrat for R50 which was just put together wrong and assumed to be broken. Only afterword did I find out it’s very sought after.
> 
> 
> ...




That is a awesome vintage collection of Safety's you have there @Dooky 

I was actually busy looking around at some vintages this evening on Ebay.

Would love to get one or two or three or four or.... vintages one day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/20)

Beard Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Beard Mail Baby!
> View attachment 186814



That Safty Razor looks lovely Uncle @Rob Fisher , can you take some more pics of once you get it out the box please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/1/20)

Its here. Got to love that man Jaco. Even the packaging amazed me. And with a personal thank you card, hand written. THIS is what customer service should be.







And yes i already tried it out. And i cant see myself using normal razors ever again. Im converted. Massive thanks to @Clouds4Days for bringing this to our attention

Now if you will excuse me, im going to try and shave the neighbour's cat

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Norman Anderson (7/1/20)

I've been using a double edge safety razor for quite some time, never thought I would want to change from that, but someone on this thread...damn now I want to start with a straight razor, but damn the nice ones cost an arm and a leg. Guess I will have to save...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Its here. Got to love that man Jaco. Even the packaging amazed me. And with a personal thank you card, hand written. THIS is what customer service should be.
> 
> View attachment 186815
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha  " shave the neighbor's cat" 

Jacos customer service is unmatched, best online store I have ever dealt with.

I used to shave once a week or week and half when I was on cartridges now I almost cant wait for next shave.

The whole "ritual" of prepping for traditional wet shaving and the shave itself no longer makes it just a task (for me personally). 

Many happy shaves @SmokeyJoe


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/20)

Norman Anderson said:


> I've been using a double edge safety razor for quite some time, never thought I would want to change from that, but someone on this thread...damn now I want to start with a straight razor, but damn the nice ones cost an arm and a leg. Guess I will have to save...



A nice stepping stone to a straight is to try a shavette first.
You can get a parker shavette for around R300 . 
I dont know if I will ever go to a straight as the Maintenance puts me off . But I got myself a Feather Artist Club DX shavette which they say is just as good as a straight but with the convenience of just being able to swop out blades.

The parker Shavette 
https://www.bundubeard.co.za/products/parker-shavette



Feather Artist Club DX
https://www.bundubeard.co.za/products/custom-straight-red-scales-polished-blade

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> That Safty Razor looks lovely Uncle @Rob Fisher , can you take some more pics of once you get it out the box please



Sure! Here we go!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (7/1/20)

Was tempted to go for a butterfly as well. Probably still will.

Nice one @Rob Fisher .

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/1/20)

I think what i love the most about wet shaving as @Clouds4Days said, is the "me time". I have a hectic schedule with work and my 2 kids, and just taking the time today to prep, lather, taking the time to shave, its a meditation exercise

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/20)

Great shave... will do a number one and a half on the beard a bit later! I must say the pre-shave oil seems to help!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure! Here we go!
> View attachment 186819
> View attachment 186820
> View attachment 186821
> ...



What a beautiful Razor, love the gold accents against the black.
Many happy shaves Uncle @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Great shave... will do a number one and a half on the beard a bit later! I must say the pre-shave oil seems to help!
> View attachment 186829



I always have a issue with my neckline which is very sensitive and always stay left over with a rash like mark after a shave, going to try use some pre shave and see if it helps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/1/20)

Any advice to make my beard grow faster? I need to shave again

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> I always have a issue with my neckline which is very sensitive and always stay left over with a rash like mark after a shave, going to try use some pre shave and see if it helps.


I have same issue. Even with normal razors. Ive placed an order for their post shave honey balm. Will let you know if it works

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Any advice to make my beard grow faster? I need to shave again



Myself too, waiting on a decent 2 day stubble is no fun .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I have same issue. Even with normal razors. Ive placed an order for their posr shave honey balm. Will let you know if it works



I use that stuff its amazing, it definitely helps . The rash is usually gone within a couple of hours here as before would last around a day or two.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> I use that stuff its amazing, it definitely helps . The rash is usually gone within a couple of hours here as before would last around a day or two.


That's good news. Thanks man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix (7/1/20)

Razor mail arrived this morning. Just in time to get rid of a scratchy 3 -day stubble. Have used the DE years ago and seemed I remembered the angles and strokes. Lovely smooth shave! 

But what was totally awesome was using the brush and real soap. Previously only used the whipped cream can stuff. “Painting” and massaging with the brush just feels so much better! All in all, very happy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/20)

Asterix said:


> Razor mail arrived this morning. Just in time to get rid of a scratchy 3 -day stubble. Have used the DE years ago and seemed I remembered the angles and strokes. Lovely smooth shave!
> 
> But what was totally awesome was using the brush and real soap. Previously only used the whipped cream can stuff. “Painting” and massaging with the brush just feels so much better! All in all, very happy!
> View attachment 186840



Some great supply's you got there @Asterix . I agree applying the lather using decent soap and brush definitely is a big step above using the can stuff.

I would even urge folk that dont wanna try Traditional wet shaving for what ever reason (that only God knows) to at least use a decent soap and brush to lather up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/20)

Man all this "Shave Mail" is amazing....
Cant wait to get home to get my "Shave Mail" and catch a shave

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/20)

@Rob Fisher by any chance is it possible to add some new Emojis?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (7/1/20)

Men and the shaving ritual! Been following this thread with interest. 

My skin has become so sensitive. Even the modern 5 blade razors leave me red rashed. Then tried a safety razor (with soap and brush), but that was a total massacre. 

Tried many electric shavers over the years, but none worked for me.

For the past few months I have just been using a hair clipper. Not a smooth shave by any stretch of the imagination, but acceptable nowadays. And no rash or nicks.

All that said, this thread still has me sorely tempted (to HRH's consternation). Specially like the Feather SS shavette.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## ShamZ (7/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Beard Mail Baby!
> View attachment 186814


Rob, I love that if there is something to do, you do it PROPERLY! May you always be able to do so and enjoy it!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (7/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure! Here we go!
> View attachment 186819
> View attachment 186820
> View attachment 186821
> ...


The FS will eventually become "Fisher's Shave"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShamZ (7/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> I always have a issue with my neckline which is very sensitive and always stay left over with a rash like mark after a shave, going to try use some pre shave and see if it helps.


Do you use an alum block after a shave? If not, try it!


----------



## Juan_G (7/1/20)

Shave mail!!! Will only be trying it tomorrow night but definitely looking forward to it! Awesome service from Boendoebaard!!! 

Just a question, I have a small mole on my neck, will this razor shave it off and cause me to bleed to death?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G (7/1/20)

Someone should maybe tell Jaco to have a look at this thread, whether he vapes or not


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Rob Fisher by any chance is it possible to add some new Emojis?
> 
> View attachment 186841



@Alex may be able to add them if you can find quality copies of the images.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/20)

ShamZ said:


> Do you use an alum block after a shave? If not, try it!



I used the alum block today for the first time and I think it helped!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/20)

Andre said:


> Men and the shaving ritual! Been following this thread with interest.
> 
> My skin has become so sensitive. Even the modern 5 blade razors leave me red rashed. Then tried a safety razor (with soap and brush), but that was a total massacre.
> 
> ...



Hi @Andre , 
I would advice to maybe look at the Rocwell 6C Safety Razor it has 3 diffrent plates that come with the Kit each side of the plate has a setting so essentially you have 6 settings.
With these settings you can set how mild or aggressive you want the safety razor to be.

https://www.bundubeard.co.za/products/rockwell-razor-model-6c-white-chrome-finish

Alternatively you can ask Jaco from bundubeard for advice he will have much more knowledge on his product range and shaving than I.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/20)

ShamZ said:


> Do you use an alum block after a shave? If not, try it!



Hi @ShamZ I picked one on my last order and slight improvement but .

I think one issue I have and only picked up recently is the bottom part of neck hairs grow upwards so I have been shaving ATG (Against the Grain) instead of WTG (With the Grain) on that part of my neck because of the direction my hair grows.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/20)

Juan_G said:


> Shave mail!!! Will only be trying it tomorrow night but definitely looking forward to it! Awesome service from Boendoebaard!!!
> 
> Just a question, I have a small mole on my neck, will this razor shave it off and cause me to bleed to death?
> 
> View attachment 186842



Nice Gear 
Many happy shaves
Did you go with the DE1 @Juan_G ?


----------



## Juan_G (7/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice Gear
> Many happy shaves
> Did you go with the DE1 @Juan_G ?


Yes that is the DE1. Looks good and feels sturdy. So shiny

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/20)

Shave Mail

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/1/20)

ShamZ said:


> Do you use an alum block after a shave? If not, try it!


Ive ordered 1 today. Cant wait to try it. Ive heard it does amazing stuff on ones skin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ive ordered 1 today. Cant wait to try it. Ive heard it does amazing stuff on ones skin.



It does help and your skin heal and seal up any small Nick's you get.
Also burns like a Mother

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (7/1/20)

Andre said:


> Men and the shaving ritual! Been following this thread with interest.
> 
> My skin has become so sensitive. Even the modern 5 blade razors leave me red rashed. Then tried a safety razor (with soap and brush), but that was a total massacre.
> 
> ...



I've always had that problem with a rash on my neck. At one stage it looked like full blown measles. And a curly beard didn't help either. What helped for me was a hot shower. Leave the shaving foam on for about a minute or 2 to soften up the beard. Shave as normal and then I used Nivea Sensitive Balm. The only thing that helped. Aftershave was a big no. The alcohol just didn't work well with my skin.

But nowadays I'm happy with my beard. Wife bought me some beard oils and goodies for Christmas. So I'm morphing more into my hipster form. I even looked into mixing my own oils. Doesn't look too difficult.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)

Norman Anderson said:


> I've been using a double edge safety razor for quite some time, never thought I would want to change from that, but someone on this thread...damn now I want to start with a straight razor, but damn the nice ones cost an arm and a leg. Guess I will have to save...


Bro you got mad skills,make one!


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/20)

Lekker shave this evening and no rash 

I did something right 
All I changed was-
1.I used a pre shave soap before hand. (Softens the hairs and helps razor glide over skin to prevent friction)

2.I used my new 37C slant Razor (which cuts more like a guillotine when cutting the hairs)

3.I used a Feather Blade (sharper blades)

4.I cut my neck area WTG (with the Grain) first which is upwards for me.

Now I got a winning combo but would still like to determine what was the winning trick.

Next shave will use a Normal Safty Razor and use everything else and technique as this evening and see if no rash appears again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)

Adephi said:


> I've always had that problem with a rash on my neck. At one stage it looked like full blown measles. And a curly beard didn't help either. What helped for me was a hot shower. Leave the shaving foam on for about a minute or 2 to soften up the beard. Shave as normal and then I used Nivea Sensitive Balm. The only thing that helped. Aftershave was a big no. The alcohol just didn't work well with my skin.
> 
> But nowadays I'm happy with my beard. Wife bought me some beard oils and goodies for Christmas. So I'm morphing more into my hipster form. I even looked into mixing my own oils. Doesn't look too difficult.





Clouds4Days said:


> I always have a issue with my neckline which is very sensitive and always stay left over with a rash like mark after a shave, going to try use some pre shave and see if it helps.





SmokeyJoe said:


> have same issue. Even with normal razors. Ive placed an order for their post shave honey balm. Will let you know if it works



Hot towel or hot steamy facecloth held onto problem area before shave works wonders.
After shaving warm facecloth no soap and wipe areas two or three times.

As for after shave.
Nivea face cream with a few drops of aftershave. Rub between the hands and then onto shaved areas.
This takes longer to rub into your face,but masage it in till it disapears.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)

Resistance said:


> Hot towel or hot steamy facecloth held onto problem area before shave works wonders.
> After shaving warm facecloth no soap and wipe areas two or three times.
> 
> As for after shave.
> ...



Now you need shaving facecloths too.lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Lekker shave this evening and no rash
> 
> I did something right
> All I changed was-
> ...


Point# 4 might have helped.shaving up towards the chin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/20)

Resistance said:


> Point# 4 might have helped.shaving up towards the chin.



I think it also might have been this.
Alot of us dont pay attention to the direction of beard growth.

What I will do is shave with exactly the same equipment as on my previous shave and just change the direction as I did today and see if the rash doesnt appear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> I think it also might have been this.
> Alot of us dont pay attention to the direction of beard growth.
> 
> What I will do is shave with exactly the same equipment as on my previous shave and just change the direction as I did today and see if the rash doesnt appear.


Also on the next occasion before you shave. keep your shaver under extremely hot water. Or pour boiling water into your cup with the shaver inside and wait till the water cools a little. It kills off the nasty's that acuminate after using it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/20)

Resistance said:


> Also on the next occasion before you shave. keep your shaver under extremely hot water. Or pour boiling water into your cup with the shaver inside and wait till the water cools a little. It kills off the nasty's that acuminate after using it.



I usually just rinse her under Hot water but I think your way will be much more hygienic @Resistance , will stick the razor in with the brush soaking next time.
Thanks for the tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (7/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @ShamZ I picked one on my last order and slight improvement but .
> 
> I think one issue I have and only picked up recently is the bottom part of neck hairs grow upwards so I have been shaving ATG (Against the Grain) instead of WTG (With the Grain) on that part of my neck because of the direction my hair grows.


My neck also grows up, go WTG and apply alum, I'm sure it would be better

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (7/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ive ordered 1 today. Cant wait to try it. Ive heard it does amazing stuff on ones skin.


The alum does burn, but if it burning too much you are either applying too much pressure when shaving or going against the grain. 

But enjoy the burn, it's fun lol. Wash off with cold water once done.

Oily bits of your face really benefit from a nice alum rub as well. Even if it's only for a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/20)

ShamZ said:


> The alum does burn, but if it burning too much you are either applying too much pressure when shaving or going against the grain.
> 
> But enjoy the burn, it's fun lol. Wash off with cold water once done.
> 
> Oily bits of your face really benefit from a nice alum rub as well. Even if it's only for a while



I enjoy that burn too 
I feel it more on the sensitive areas (neck).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/1/20)

30hrs to go till the next shave...

This is worse then watching grass grow

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ShamZ (8/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> 30hrs to go till the next shave...
> 
> This is worse then watching grass grow


You guys are lucky, to stay clean shaven I needed to shave daily. Sometimes twice of there was an evening function.

Now as I am just doing upper cheek and neckline I have to shave every second day or else it looks terrible, but I could still shave daily.

Its not as fun as you imagine...


----------



## Raindance (8/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> 30hrs to go till the next shave...
> 
> This is worse then watching grass grow


Placed an order for this baby today:


Waiting till Friday to get it is like watching grass grow while drying paint.

Actually its a pity i did not see this one before ordering the other one that has also not yet arrived.

Also hav a question. How does one use an “alum?” Stone?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/1/20)

Raindance said:


> Placed an order for this baby today:
> View attachment 186939
> 
> Waiting till Friday to get it is like watching grass grow while drying paint.
> ...



That's one hell of a nice looking safety razor. Dont forget to post your shave mail... i have major fomo right now 

The alum block is very easy to use, after your shave rinse your face with water then just rinse the Alum block under hot water for couple seconds (2-3) and proceed too rub the block over the shaved areas and enjoy the burn 

Once you rubbed it for a couple of seconds (30) then just rinse the block again and pack away.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (8/1/20)

What I’ve been using for years. About time for an upgrade.



Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/1/20)

My second order arrived just in time for second shave with the DE2. Man i love this razor.
Its now even better with the alum stone burn and then soothing honey after shave balm afterwords

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/1/20)

Raindance said:


> What I’ve been using for years. About time for an upgrade.
> View attachment 186949
> 
> 
> Regards



Nice, is it a Gillete super Speed?

Gillete just released a new model called the Heritage. They haven't released or sold a new safety razor since 1998 .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> My second order arrived just in time for second shave with the DE2. Man i love this razor.
> Its now even better with the alum stone burn and then soothing honey after shave balm afterwords



That's fantastic to hear.
Love using the after shave balms, leave my skin feeling so soft and fresh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/1/20)

If anyone orders from Jaco again, you must try the rooibos body soap. Jaco sent me a sample and i tried it out. I usually HATE perfumed body soap, but this is intoxicating

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> If anyone orders from Jaco again, you must try the rooibos body soap. Jaco sent me a sample and i tried it out. I usually HATE perfumed body soap, but this is intoxicating



I was actually looking at their body soaps and shampoo last week. Will be sure to grab some to try on next order.

Thanks for the heads up @SmokeyJoe .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/1/20)

What soaps/cream have yous all tried that you liked?
I think this may help people in the future to choose a soap or cream.

I've tried the Palmshave cream when I bought my first kit, it's ok to start off with but once you try some of the other stuff I find it to be my least favorite.
I also find it dries up quicker on the face than the others I have tried.



Then the other 2 I have tried and enjoyed both equally as much as they both have a really nice scent and lather up beautifully is the "bundubeard" soap sandalwood scent
and the "On the berg" soap.
You honestly cant go wrong with either of these two.
I did find staright out the tin/box the "on the berg" is slightly easier to lather up as it is a softer soap.





All these soaps/creams are available through Bundubeard and others if you so please.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (9/1/20)

Placed my order after overnight cut off time so I was not expecting this waiting for me when I got to work this morning.








What a beauty! Complimentary shaving soap is the cherry on top of this sweet experience of top notch service.

I did not shave this morning, expecting to give the razor a good workout tomorrow evening as I only expected to get it during the course of Friday.

Will see if I can last the day without having a shave at work, I’m so tempted.

More feedback later.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Norman Anderson (9/1/20)

Damn that looks good. enjoy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/1/20)

Raindance said:


> Placed my order after overnight cut off time so I was not expecting this waiting for me when I got to work this morning.
> View attachment 187012
> View attachment 187013
> View attachment 187014
> ...



Bundubeard delivers once again, there customer service for me personally (and from what I've seen on this thread) has to be one if not the best in the online industry.

That is one beautiful Razor @Raindance cant wait to hear how your experience with her goes.

Taking bets now....
My money is @Raindance shaves before the end of the day

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/20)

We are having a lot of fun thanks to @Clouds4Days and Bundubeard! I'm now getting into trouble from my wife for getting involved in another thing that keeps me ordering from online shops. 

@Clouds4Days if you bump into my wife don't tell her it was you that got me Classic Wet Shaving because you will get hurt!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> We are having a lot of fun thanks to @Clouds4Days and Bundubeard!



I'm Glad everyone is enjoying this thread and getting involved its awesome to have friends to share this journey with.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm now getting into trouble from my wife for getting involved in another thing that keeps me ordering from online shops.
> 
> @Clouds4Days if you bump into my wife don't tell her it was you that got me Classic Wet Shaving because you will get hurt!



Oh no....  you suppose to keep these things secret Uncle @Rob Fisher .
Now I can never go to KZN again 

I want to order another bunch of goodies, Is it fine if I tell my wife you pif'd it too me Uncle Rob 
I will tell Jaco on his note he must just state "Enjoy all these free goodies, love Rob Fisher"

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Oh no....  you suppose to keep these things secret Uncle @Rob Fisher .
> Now I can never go to KZN again
> 
> I want to order another bunch of goodies, Is it fine if I tell my wife you pif'd it too me Uncle Rob
> I will tell Jaco on his note he must just state "Enjoy all these free goodies, love Rob Fisher"



Sure @Clouds4Days most wives want to kill me anyway for the FOMO creation... go for it!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Juan_G (9/1/20)

I had my first ever safety razor shave tonight. I'm used to using a brush to apply the foam and have always enjoyed that part but I must say using this new The gentle giant soap felt amazing! 

Yes it was nerve wrecking when it got to the shaving part but I didn't bleed once! The end result is not as smooth as I thought it was going to be but I must admit I didn't apply any pressure out of fear. But they say practice makes perfect! All in all I'm very happy with my boendoebaard purchase.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/1/20)

Juan_G said:


> I had my first ever safety razor shave tonight. I'm used to using a brush to apply the foam and have always enjoyed that part but I must say using this new The gentle giant soap felt amazing!
> 
> Yes it was nerve wrecking when it got to the shaving part but I didn't bleed once! The end result is not as smooth as I thought it was going to be but I must admit I didn't apply any pressure out of fear. But they say practice makes perfect! All in all I'm very happy with my boendoebaard purchase.



Great to hear your overall experience went great @Juan_G and the you enjoyed the shave soap, 100 times better than the canned stuff.

How many passes did you do on your shave ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/1/20)

@Raindance how did the shave go?


----------



## Juan_G (10/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Great to hear your overall experience went great @Juan_G and the you enjoyed the shave soap, 100 times better than the canned stuff.
> 
> How many passes did you do on your shave ?


Only did one pass as I was scared I might take some skin off if I do more, will I get a closer shave if I do more?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/1/20)

Juan_G said:


> Only did one pass as I was scared I might take some skin off if I do more, will I get a closer shave if I do more?



@Juan_G that's why shave wasn't smooth. All good though brother we all here to learn.
Depending on the type of razor and blade you using you should do 2 or 3 passes.

1. WTG (with the grain)
2. Lather up again
3.XTG (Across the Grain)
4. Lather up Again
5. ATG (Against the Grain)
6. Touch up any surfaces still not smooth

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/1/20)

What is all this "Shaving" nonsense?




Enjoy gents, I already wake up @ 4am to leave for work @ 4:30 and only get back @ 7pm, so Shaving is not on my priority list. But I do envy you gents greatly!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Juan_G (10/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Juan_G that's why shave wasn't smooth. All good though brother we all here to learn.
> Depending on the type of razor and blade you using you should do 2 or 3 passes.
> 
> 1. WTG (with the grain)
> ...


Thanks for the info @Clouds4Days so it's pretty much like I used to do with a normal razor. Will try again Sunday night and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/1/20)

Juan_G said:


> Thanks for the info @Clouds4Days so it's pretty much like I used to do with a normal razor. Will try again Sunday night and see how it goes.



Correct @Juan_G you can get more aggressive safty razors that I would recommend looking at only once you get comfortable with this Razor where you can get away with doing 2 passes and even 1 pass if you use a aggressive razor blade with it.

The Muhle R41 safety razor with a feather blade will get you a smooth shave in 1 pass but even very experienced traditional wet shavers Nick themselves with this combo.

I recently got a Merkur 37c slant razor that gave me a smooth shave in 2 passes with a feather blade, angle is very different though to a normal safety razor so a bit of a learning curve.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/1/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> What is all this "Shaving" nonsense?
> View attachment 187092
> 
> 
> ...



All it takes is one lekker shave and you will be hooked @Dela Rey Steyn .

Life is hectic but take some time for yourself brother, Traditional wet shaving is very meditating and a great way to wind down and relax.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G (10/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Correct @Juan_G you can get more aggressive safty razors that I would recommend looking only once you get comfortable with this Razor where you can get away with doing 2 passes and even 1 pass only if you use a aggressive razor blade with it.
> 
> Muhle R41 safty razor with a feather blade will get you a smooth shave in 1 pass but even very experienced traditional wet shavers Nick themselves with this combo.
> 
> I recently got a merkur 37c slant razor that gave me a smooth shave in 2 passes with a feather blade, angle is very different though to a normal safty razor.


I think I will stick to this basic razor for now until I get used to it, will just do 3 sessions as you suggested

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Asterix (10/1/20)

Juan_G said:


> I think I will stick to this basic razor for now until I get used to it, will just do 3 sessions as you suggested


 And you should see a lot less skin irritation as well. 3 passes with a single blade versus 3 or 4 odd scrapes with a multiple blade cartridge. 

I definitely noticed an improvement, but this could be a combination of both the safety razor and the decent soap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/1/20)

So a report back,

My last shave a had virtually no neck irritation but I changed a multitude of things-
Used a pre shave
New 37C Slant Safty Razor
Sharper Bladed (Feather)
Shaved with the grain on neck which is upwards for me.

So trying to figure out which one of these was the winner ingredient.

Today I shaved like I always do with the exception of going with the grain first on the nech (upwards for me).

I can report back and say I had neck irritation still so the direction i shaved was never the issue.

Next time will do all as per usual but use pre shave to see if that is the winner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (10/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Raindance how did the shave go?


Now I am finished with the lawn and washing, have access to a proper keyboard and electricity is still being provided, some feedback.

What was it like?
Overall the shave was completely different than what I am used to. I do not know if it is due to the razor or the blade but there was absolutely no resistance or pulling and the razor just glided over even the usual stubborn bits above and below the lips and chin.
Started off at setting 5 which felt a bit weak, in hindsight, because of the lack of resistance and pulling. Went up to 7 and then 9 which is just below max and from the experience think 7 to 8 would be my ideal setting. Maybe even 6.

Was there any blood!?
Yeah, not a lot, not actually cuts but slight oozing at the side of the mouth and the "orange peel" skin texture on the tip of my chin. Hence the decision to dial it a bit back from 9.

Was it a close shave?
Mostly. The face area for sure had the closest shave ever but the neck is a different issue. That hair seems to grow almost at an angle of 70 degrees downward and did not cut that well, basically the same as the old plastic toy. I am seriously scared of shaving against the grain as this seems totally wrong to me although that is probably what I need to do.

Shaving rash?
Nope, none. except for the bits that were mentioned to slightly display my red blooded nature. But these were the least serious cuts I have had compared to other times. Some aftershave and all signs were gone.

Am I happy?
Yes, need to fine tune the settings a bit and get used to the "effortless" feeling of shaving with a proper device but for sure I am chuffed with the decision to upgrade and turn what used to be a chore into some quality "ME" time.

What's next?
Now I need to learn about shaving brushes and soaps. Also, the three piece unit should arrive next Wednesday so there is that as well.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/1/20)

Raindance said:


> Now I am finished with the lawn and washing, have access to a proper keyboard and electricity is still being provided, some feedback.
> 
> What was it like?
> Overall the shave was completely different than what I am used to. I do not know if it is due to the razor or the blade but there was absolutely no resistance or pulling and the razor just glided over even the usual stubborn bits above and below the lips and chin.
> ...



Nice feedback @Raindance , thanks for that.
Yeah you gonna need to go against the grain to get that smooth shave, it will eventually feel normal to you.

With a shavette/single edge it took we a while to get comfortable to use my left hand to shave on the left side of my face but now if I try use my right hand on the left side that feels aquard. 

Cant wait to see your other goodies and hear how your next shave goes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/1/20)

Shaved tonight with their kameelperd shaving soap. Enough methol to make @Silver happy
Was wonderful

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Shaved tonight with their kameelperd shaving soap. Enough methol to make @Silver happy
> Was wonderful



Love some menthol or mint in the soap gives me a tingley sensation on the skin and after the rinse the face feels so cool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (11/1/20)

DAM, FOMO,  you guys keep on like this and I’m going to have to get up earlier and lose the face blanket. I’ve started a get a starter kit Fund already, so who knows, maybe soon we can all bleed together  .

PS, I am a lazy bugger in this department, hence the natural Camo on the face, secondly, used a lot of cortisone as part of my treatment, and I literally sat with a red face, feeling as if the whole shebang was going to start bleeding after any shave. Maybe I’m ready to try again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/20)

Just had an awesome shave! Buying the preshave juice and aftershave creme was a really good move. Plus I smell like a real man from the Sixties! Anthea loves the smell too which is an added bonus! Now to prepare my gear for out at about at Ray's fro a prawn starter and ribs for mains! Bazinga!

Frank did the job with a Minolta Blade!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/20)

The Pre-Shave and aftershave muti was these two.
https://www.bundubeard.co.za/collections/shaving-muti/products/rockwell-preshave-oil
https://www.bundubeard.co.za/collections/shaving-muti/products/rockwell-aftershave-balm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just had an awesome shave! Buying the preshave juice and aftershave creme was a really good move. Plus I smell like a real man from the Sixties! Anthea loves the smell too which is an added bonus! Now to prepare my gear for out at about at Ray's fro a prawn starter and ribs for mains! Bazinga!
> 
> Frank did the job with a Minolta Blade!
> View attachment 187211



That's a beautiful Razor @Rob Fisher, the razor it is a twist to open correct?

The scent that is left from the pre shave, soap and after shave is so good one almost does need to use cologne.

They leave such a great clean masculine scent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> That's a beautiful Razor @Rob Fisher, the razor is a twist to open correct?



Yebo... butterfly thingy!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Pre-Shave and aftershave muti was these two.
> https://www.bundubeard.co.za/collections/shaving-muti/products/rockwell-preshave-oil
> https://www.bundubeard.co.za/collections/shaving-muti/products/rockwell-aftershave-balm
> View attachment 187212
> View attachment 187213



I've used that post shave cream from Rockwell on my previous shave. It's really nice.
I also love the BEE Natural, I dont have a favourite they all great so far.

Haven't tried that pre shave oil though, I used some 'Prep' pre shave on my 2nd last shave which doesn't have much of a scent but seemed to work well.

But definitely need to try the Rockwell, that have some great products.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/1/20)

@Rob Fisher I spoke to @Alex regarding the emojis, he said I should speak to @Gizmo .

Haven't spoken to him yet but will try to get around doing that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/1/20)

Todays shave i used the Feather Artist Club DX, what a great shave.
Review on the DX should come in the next week or two.

On another note I got no Rash again today , Pre Shave definitely does help guys. So if you not using some get yourself some even if its just the cheap 'Prep' (what I used today) it works.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (13/1/20)

This morning's shave of two day stubble was bloodless and super smooth. Setting between six and seven.

What I really like about the full metal razor is that it retains heat nicely after a hot water rinse and I love that nice warm feeling against my skin.
Also got hold of some Prep today, forgot how nice it is to shave with that stuff.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/1/20)

Raindance said:


> This morning's shave of two day stubble was bloodless and super smooth. Setting between six and seven.
> 
> What I really like about the full metal razor is that it retains heat nicely after a hot water rinse and I love that nice warm feeling against my skin.
> Also got hold of some Prep today, forgot how nice it is to shave with that stuff.
> ...



Glad to hear you had a great shave @Raindance .
I love that feeling too, feels like I'm using a proper piece of equipment to shave and not a plastic toy like that of a cartridge

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/1/20)

Got some lovely new soaps and after shave and blades incoming tomorrow, excited for that.

I will have enough soap now to probably last me 3 years  trying to convince the wife I need them for reviews is becoming harder and harder 

But I have learned a trick now I always try find something to add in the cart for her as a surprise , it seems to be working

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/1/20)

Raindance said:


> This morning's shave of two day stubble was bloodless and super smooth. Setting between six and seven.
> 
> What I really like about the full metal razor is that it retains heat nicely after a hot water rinse and I love that nice warm feeling against my skin.
> Also got hold of some Prep today, forgot how nice it is to shave with that stuff.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/1/20)

Man that new Rockwell 6S in PVD Matt Black on Bundubeards website is killing me....
The want to need is like on level 15/10
Must resist.....for now..

https://www.bundubeard.co.za/collec...zor-model-6s-stainless-steel-pvd-black-finish

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (13/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Got some lovely new soaps and after shave and blades incoming tomorrow, excited for that.
> 
> I will have enough soap now to probably last me 3 years  trying to convince the wife I need them for reviews is becoming harder and harder
> 
> But I have learned a trick now I always try find something to add in the cart for her as a surprise , it seems to be working

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/1/20)

@Room Fogger any plans on starting this Classic wet shaving journey with us?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (13/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Room Fogger any plans on starting this Classic wet shaving journey with us?


Definitely, just waiting on some cash flow, then I’m in, both feet and beard!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/1/20)

Got some goodies today, international soaps, aftershave and some different blades.
Overall customer experience was great from River Valley, didnt feel as personal as dealing with Bundubeard though.

But if you wanna try out some international soaps they have a decent selection.
They have a web page but their store products are sold through BidorBuy.

https://rivervalleytrading.co.za/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/20)

Shaving Mail Baby! Mixing bowl, shaving cream, shaving soap, more blades, Aftershave that really smells awesome, razor stand and some bug off Beeswax!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Shaving Mail Baby! Mixing bowl, shaving cream, shaving soap, more blades, Aftershave that really smells awesome, razor stand and some bug off Beeswax!
> View attachment 187680



Nice Uncle Rob, I haven't recieved shavemail in 3 days I think I need to order a bowl or something 

Have you used the Minora blades before uncle @Rob Fisher if so how do you find them? 

I haven't tried them yet but got a box in the Shave Den (Bathroom) to try .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice Uncle Rob, I haven't recieved shavemail in 3 days I think I need to order a bowl or something
> 
> Have you used the Minora blades before uncle @Rob Fisher if so how do you find them?
> 
> I haven't tried them yet but got a box in the Shave Den (Bathroom) to try .



Minora gives a lekka shave,but it also depends. They not all that sharp. That might also depends on the batch.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/1/20)

@Clouds4Days you really started k@k with this
Im grateful, but still pissed off at you though

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (16/1/20)

More on these later when I get to a proper keyboard. Let me just for now say the other unit arrived.





Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice Uncle Rob, I haven't recieved shavemail in 3 days I think I need to order a bowl or something
> 
> Have you used the Minora blades before uncle @Rob Fisher if so how do you find them?
> 
> I haven't tried them yet but got a box in the Shave Den (Bathroom) to try .



@Clouds4Days the Minora was the first one I tried and it seems to work just fine... I didn't really need more but I wanted another bottle of the aftershave stuff and all the rest was padding for the shipment!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/1/20)

Resistance said:


> Minora gives a lekka shave,but it also depends. They not all that sharp. That might also depends on the batch.



Awesome will be one I try next, also want to try the Wilkonsin Swords next, they seem to be very popular aswell.

So far I have tried Bic Platinum, Rockwell, Dorco ST300 and Feather.

In order of sharpness highest to lowest
1.Feather (love them)
2. Dorco (for me they shave a little rough)
3.Rockwell (a little too sharp on first shave, but 2nd shave onwards i really like them)
4.Bic Platinum a Medium Razor and really enjoy this one too.

My Top blades so far Feather when I want a super super smooth shave and the Bic they cut really smooth on the skin and can go at a bit more speed because they Milder.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> @Clouds4Days you really started k@k with this
> Im grateful, but still pissed off at you though



What do you have incoming.... 
That Rockwell 6s Matt Black haunts me on a daily basis 

Hows the shaves been going @SmokeyJoe ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/1/20)

Raindance said:


> More on these later when I get to a proper keyboard. Let me just for now say the other unit arrived.
> View attachment 187699
> View attachment 187700
> View attachment 187701
> ...



That's a nice looking New Razor @Raindance . Would love to hear how she performs? 

Sorbet Man has that range of shaving products, if I'm not mistaken I think it's a U.K based brand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Clouds4Days the Minora was the first one I tried and it seems to work just fine... I didn't really need more but I wanted another bottle of the aftershave stuff and all the rest was padding for the shipment!



Nice uncle Rob.
Will try them out next and see how they fare to the others I have tried.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/1/20)

I had a Tin that used to house Biscuits I received during Christmas and now turned it into my Razor Blade Tin 
Just to keep things a little neater.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)

Raindance said:


> More on these later when I get to a proper keyboard. Let me just for now say the other unit arrived.
> View attachment 187699
> View attachment 187700
> View attachment 187701
> ...



Now you need a Bonza to match the shaver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Awesome will be one I try next, also want to try the Wilkonsin Swords next, they seem to be very popular aswell.
> 
> So far I have tried Bic Platinum, Rockwell, Dorco ST300 and Feather.
> 
> ...


I think the Dorco is only good for the first two shaves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (16/1/20)

Interested 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/1/20)

Tried the BIC blades today. Waaaay too mild for me. But then again, i can remove automotive paint with my stubble
Rockwell is also very enjoyable.
So far Supermax Diamond works best for me. 
But still have to try the Minora and Dorco

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Tried the BIC blades today. Waaaay too mild for me. But then again, i can remove automotive paint with my stubble
> Rockwell is also very enjoyable.
> So far Supermax Diamond works best for me.
> But still have to try the Minora and Dorco


Try super max. Green and yellow package.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/1/20)

I want to add that since i started shaving in my teens, ive suffered from very bad shaving rash. Especially around the neck area.
But since ive used my new safety razor setup, the rash has been easily 95% better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper (17/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I want to add that since i started shaving in my teens, ive suffered from very bad shaving rash. Especially around the neck are.
> But since ive used my new safety razor setup, the rash has been easily 95% better.


Really?
I have the same problem with shavers rash around the neck line.

Took a chance and placed my order today hoping this will be an improvement for me too.

Thanks for the good news.
I am looking forward to try this.


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Tried the BIC blades today. Waaaay too mild for me. But then again, i can remove automotive paint with my stubble
> Rockwell is also very enjoyable.
> So far Supermax Diamond works best for me.
> But still have to try the Minora and Dorco



Feather are as sharp as they come give those a try too @SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I want to add that since i started shaving in my teens, ive suffered from very bad shaving rash. Especially around the neck are.
> But since ive used my new safety razor setup, the rash has been easily 95% better.



Do you use a pre shave @SmokeyJoe ?
I've found since using a pre shave the results are even better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/1/20)

SAVaper said:


> Really?
> I have the same problem with shavers rash around the neck line.
> 
> Took a chance and placed my order today hoping this will be an improvement for me too.
> ...



Nice @SAVaper cant wait to see what you getting. Dont forget to post your shave mail and give us a update after that first shave.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Do you use a pre shave @SmokeyJoe ?
> I've found since using a pre shave the results are even better.


My pre shave is washing with a moisturizer soap with mild water. Same ive been doing for years. I can shave with top of the range gillette plastic blades and guaranteed i will get a rash. With this setup, absolute zero. Ive gone through 10 blades since i got it, a shave a day. Not once did i get a rash. Im over the moon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/1/20)

SAVaper said:


> Really?
> I have the same problem with shavers rash around the neck line.
> 
> Took a chance and placed my order today hoping this will be an improvement for me too.
> ...



If you still get rash (it will be substancialy less) then i would HIGHLY recommend their honey after shave balm. The stuff is magic post shave. Another plus is a small amount goes a long way. I suspect my tin will last 6 months min

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> My pre shave is washing with a moisturizer soap with mild water. Same ive been doing for years. I can shave with top of the range gillette plastic blades and garunteed i will get a rash. With this setup, absolute zero. Ive gone through 10 blades since i got it, a shave a day. Not once did i get a rash. Im over the moon



That's great to hear @SmokeyJoe 

Those multi blade cartridges cause a heck of alot skin irritation. One doesn't realise but if you using a 5 blade and you go over one spot 3 times that's actually equivalent to doing 15 passes on the same spot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper (18/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> If you still get rash (it will be substancialy less) then i would HIGHLY recommend their honey after shave balm. The stuff is magic post shave. Another plus is a small amount goes a long way. I suspect my tin will last 6 months min


Thanks for the advice. I use Lab Series Razor Burn as an aftershave which is really awesome stuff but pricey. I will order the honey balm next. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (18/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice @SAVaper cant wait to see what you getting. Dont forget to post your shave mail and give us a update after that first shave.


I will do that hopefully Monday 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (18/1/20)

Raindance said:


> More on these later when I get to a proper keyboard. Let me just for now say the other unit arrived.
> View attachment 187699
> View attachment 187700
> View attachment 187701
> ...


Sorry guys, time has been at a premium lately. Maybe a good thing because now I have gotten some use of the Bluebeard Razor and to my own surprise it has become my favourite.
It is a simple no frills three piece device, so it does not look as impressive as the other one, but when it comes to doing what it was intended to do it is absolutely marvellous. Lighter than the adjustable setup it still has sufficient mass to feel properly substantial. With decent size "stubble ports" below the blade it also cleans very easy with just a simple rinse while shaving.
I also bought a pack of ten Bluebeard branded blades, think I read somewhere they are Feather blades and the combo is awesome. My upper-lip hair is usually what pulls and tugs the most yet this setup glides through it. Shaving feels the same no matter where on my face.

I have taken up using a thin layer of Prep as pre-shave lathered up with Spar shaving gel. (still have three full cans in the drawer) Combining these two like this does create a really thick lather and a very fresh feeling on skin. Prep used to complicate rinsing the old plastic razor but with the "wicking ports"  on the latest device it just rinses out with no issues.

Used to skip shaving over weekends but not lately.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/1/20)

Raindance said:


> Sorry guys, time has been at a premium lately. Maybe a good thing because now I have gotten some use of the Bluebeard Razor and to my own surprise it has become my favourite.
> It is a simple no frills three piece device, so it does not look as impressive as the other one, but when it comes to doing what it was intended to do it is absolutely marvellous. Lighter than the adjustable setup it still has sufficient mass to feel properly substantial. With decent size "stubble ports" below the blade it also cleans very easy with just a simple rinse while shaving.
> I also bought a pack of ten Bluebeard branded blades, think I read somewhere they are Feather blades and the combo is awesome. My upper-lip hair is usually what pulls and tugs the most yet this setup glides through it. Shaving feels the same no matter where on my face.
> 
> ...



Nice little write up there @Raindance .
I too like a Safety Razor with a bit of heft to it.
Glad you enjoying shaving again and it is no longer just a "Chore" one has to do.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/1/20)

I just finished uploading a video of the Weishi 9306-G safety razor.
Appologies in advance for the not so great audio, need to try using my stick Mic next time instead of the built in Mic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)

Raindance said:


> Sorry guys, time has been at a premium lately. Maybe a good thing because now I have gotten some use of the Bluebeard Razor and to my own surprise it has become my favourite.
> It is a simple no frills three piece device, so it does not look as impressive as the other one, but when it comes to doing what it was intended to do it is absolutely marvellous. Lighter than the adjustable setup it still has sufficient mass to feel properly substantial. With decent size "stubble ports" below the blade it also cleans very easy with just a simple rinse while shaving.
> I also bought a pack of ten Bluebeard branded blades, think I read somewhere they are Feather blades and the combo is awesome. My upper-lip hair is usually what pulls and tugs the most yet this setup glides through it. Shaving feels the same no matter where on my face.
> 
> ...



wicking ports"  on the latest device 
Said in true vaping style.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/1/20)

Resistance said:


> wicking ports"  on the latest device
> Said in true vaping style.



I didnt even pick that up while I was speed reading 

The bottom plate where the blade sits is the Guard.
So those are the Guard slots.

Here's a Diagram of a safety razor and also of a straight razor/Shavette.
Will come in handy when we talking about a particular part.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (19/1/20)

How long does these blades last you guys? Are you supposed to use a new blade with every shave? Still enjoying this new way of shaving a lot more than the cartridge way. I now shave twice a week, it used to be once a week due to the rash I was getting.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/1/20)

Juan_G said:


> How long does these blades last you guys? Are you supposed to use a new blade with every shave? Still enjoying this new way of shaving a lot more than the cartridge way. I now shave twice a week, it used to be once a week due to the rash I was getting.



Hi @Juan_G it all depends on how thick your beard is , but I usually get around 5-6 shaves but I have heard of some folks only getting around 2-3 shaves off a blade.

The best way to tell is once you feel your hairs pulling when shaving then you know it's time to put in a new blade as the old one has become blunt.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Juan_G (19/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Juan_G it all depends on how thick your beard is , but I usually get around 5-6 shaves but I have heard of some folks only getting around 2-3 shaves off a blade.
> 
> The best way to tell is once you feel your hairs pulling when shaving then you know it's time to put in a new blade as the old one has become blunt.


Thank you, I will wait for the hair pulling stadium then haha!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)

Juan_G said:


> How long does these blades last you guys? Are you supposed to use a new blade with every shave? Still enjoying this new way of shaving a lot more than the cartridge way. I now shave twice a week, it used to be once a week due to the rash I was getting.



Boiling water over the blade and I "drip" a few drops surgical spirits in the water when I soak it before shaving.
I also have soft facial hairs so I can't shave everyday or I get ingrown hairs. And this I used to get a lot with cartridges. If you shave about twice a week your blades could last you longer as long as you do this (it kills the bad stuff that causes irritation),but the blade has to be reasonably sharp from the get go.
I have shaved with a good sharp blade for weeks without issues and then I have shaved with a new blade everytime because it wasn't sharp and I could feel it.
The more you shave the more you will learn to read the blade while shaving (like intuition kicking in)

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper (19/1/20)

I bought this set as a start. There are several blades included. Which do you recommend I start with? I would guess my stubble is relatively hard.






Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)

SAVaper said:


> I bought this set as a start. There are several blades included. Which do you recommend I start with? I would guess my stubble is relatively hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super max,Minora

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/1/20)

Resistance said:


> Boiling water over the blade and I "drip" a few drops surgical spirits in the water when I soak it before shaving.
> I also have soft facial hairs so I can't shave everyday or I get ingrown hairs. And this I used to get a lot with cartridges. If you shave about twice a week your blades could last you longer as long as you do this (it kills the bad stuff that causes irritation),but the blade has to be reasonably sharp from the get go.
> I have shaved with a good sharp blade for weeks without issues and then I have shaved with a new blade everytime because it wasn't sharp and I could feel it.
> The more you shave the more you will learn to read the blade while shaving (like intuition kicking in)



Excellent point on the sterilizing @Resistance .

Its important to get into good hygiene habits from the get go.

I usually remove my blade after each shave so I can rinse and clean the top cap, guard and handle separately.
I usually also rinse the blade and dry up everything. 

Not only is this good hygiene it will also preserve your safty razor to last longer because most Safety Razors are not made of stainless steel so cleaning and drying up all the water after each shave is important.

Then when starting a shave what I usually do is add hot water to my bowl for my brush to soak and stick my safety razor inside with it too kill off any germs, if you adding surgical spirits even better else hot water will do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/1/20)

SAVaper said:


> I bought this set as a start. There are several blades included. Which do you recommend I start with? I would guess my stubble is relatively hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a nice kit @SAVaper , @SmokeyJoe also got that kit. It's a really nice Set to start with and in a ideal world is all one really needs but.....

We all want to or would like to try different soaps, blades, aftershave, safty razors, pre shaves,brushes etc..etc..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/1/20)

Ok so the BIC razors are a big no no for me. Second time ive tried them, not sharp enough. Had to shave with more force which resulted in a lot of nicks. This mutant beard of mine needs more oomph. So far supermax diamond is still tops for me. But as said previously, my beard stubble is redicuoulsy hard

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/1/20)

Something else I wanted to mention to everyone is if you decided that you sticking with Traditional/Classic Wet Shaving the DE1 is a lovely razor you can stick with for a long time (if you dont wanna try anything else) but I can strongly suggest when you can to invest in another brush.

The one supplied in the kits definitely will also suffice for a long time I used mine for 8 months before I decided to get a new one just to try out and see the difference.

And I can say it is definitely worth the investment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/1/20)

SAVaper said:


> I bought this set as a start. There are several blades included. Which do you recommend I start with? I would guess my stubble is relatively hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wont be disappointed. I love mine and it looks beautiful . . . in a manly way

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Something else I wanted to mention to everyone is if you decided that you sticking with Traditional/Classic Wet Shaving the DE1 is a lovely razor you can stick with for a long time (if you dont wanna try anything else) but I can strongly suggest when you can to invest in another brush.
> 
> The one supplied in the kits definitely will suffice I used mine for 8 months before I decided to get a new one just to try out and see the difference.
> 
> It is definitely worth the investment.


Fully agree. Im using the D2 and it suites my shaving style

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)

Juan_G said:


> How long does these blades last you guys? Are you supposed to use a new blade with every shave? Still enjoying this new way of shaving a lot more than the cartridge way. I now shave twice a week, it used to be once a week due to the rash I was getting.



The other thing that foils a blade is the soap.
Yes the soap is either acidic or in more case alkaline. And if not cleaned properly can start to play a role on the micro edge of the blade. That's why in some cases you start with a new blade and on the second shave in a few days you find you need to change the blade due to dulling.
Keep it clean and never ever wipe the blade.it leaves residue behind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper (19/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> You wont be disappointed. I love mine and it looks beautiful . . . in a manly way


Great thanks 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/20)

Shaving Mail Baby!




Merkur Solingen from Germany!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper (20/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Shaving Mail Baby!
> View attachment 188191
> View attachment 188192
> 
> ...


Nice oom Rob 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/1/20)

Here is my shaving mail. Very impressed.














Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/20)

SAVaper said:


> Here is my shaving mail. Very impressed.



A real pleasure ordering from them! Bazinga! Nice haul!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (20/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> A real pleasure ordering from them! Bazinga! Nice haul!


I agree. Fast and efficient and personal. Awesome service. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Shaving Mail Baby!
> View attachment 188191
> View attachment 188192
> 
> ...



Nice uncle @Rob Fisher , I been eyeing out the Gillete heritage, it seems to be a very nice razor.

The reviews are all positive with it with the only con being the head (top cap and guard) is apparently not made in house but sourced from Germany.

Better Germany than China at least .

Merkurs are lovely also, I've used my Merkur 37C slant twice and this last shave I had with it was the smoothest shave I've ever had that lasted a day (record time for me).

Enjoy uncle and give us feedback once you've had a go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/1/20)

SAVaper said:


> Here is my shaving mail. Very impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow what a awesome stash you got there @SAVaper , that's enough blades and soap to last you a year.

Jaco delivers as always .
Enjoy and dont forget to report back how the first shave goes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (20/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Wow what a awesome stash you got there @SAVaper , that's enough blades and soap to last you a year.
> 
> Jaco delivers as always .
> Enjoy and dont forget to report back how the first shave goes.


Thanks I will do that 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/1/20)

Hi everyone 
Made a video to help out everyone in wanting to know what they should do after shaving in order to make their Safety Razors last for a very long time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (22/1/20)

I had my first shave last night.

I placed the brush into the soap bowl with some warm water and dripped some warm water on the soap. 
Washed my face and placed a hot towel on my beard.
Rubbed some pre-shave oil on my beard and then started to load the brush and lather the soap. This took slightly longer than I expected with less satisfying results but it may be because of the top layer of the soap bar. I expect this to get better after a couple of times.
What a great feeling it was to spread the soap onto my beard with the brush. Used the Gillette Minora blade and started shaving. First pass was down, second was sideways and third was up. Washed off and used cold water to splash my face.
Wet the Alum stone after the shave and that was so refreshing. A sting here and there but not serious and I liked the feel. Put some aftershave balm on and done.
Washed the lot and put away.

This took about 30 minutes but I took it slow and enjoyed the experience.
I did have 2 nicks around the mouth area but hey, for a first time....

The overall experience was great!
95% of my face was smoother than it had been after a shave in a long time. I am sure this will also improve as I get more comfortable with the razor.
I will continue with this method and razor for a couple of weeks to see how my technique and experience improves and will let you know.

Thank for introducing this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/1/20)

Ok so its official, the best blades for me are the Dorco blades. Gives me the closest shave for my mutant beard. 

However i still need to order some feather blades. But for now i found my happy place

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/1/20)

SAVaper said:


> I had my first shave last night.
> 
> I placed the brush into the soap bowl with some warm water and dripped some warm water on the soap.
> Washed my face and placed a hot towel on my beard.
> ...



@SAVaper if I remember correctly you have the bundubeard soap? When you were creating the lather did you apply directly onto face and create lather or were you creating the lather in the bowl?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ok so its official, the best blades for me are the Dorco blades. Gives me the closest shave for my mutant beard.
> 
> However i still need to order some feather blades. But for now i found my happy place



That's great that you enjoying the Dorcos @SmokeyJoe , an interesting thing on blades is they react differently on each person because of a whole bunch of variables (razor you using, skin type, beard thickness, diffrent soap one uses, different pre shave one uses) .

So what works for me the best might not be what works for you the best.
On that note I really enjoyed the feather blade and the Wilkinson sword although I could feel twice it was biting on me. The Dorco I enjoyed too but for my skin it felt more rougher than the others.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (22/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> @SAVaper if I remember correctly you have the bundubeard soap? When you were creating the lather did you apply directly onto face and create lather or were you creating the lather in the bowl?


Jip. I was lathering in a bowl

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/1/20)

SAVaper said:


> Jip. I was lathering in a bowl
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



For me I found the easiest way to form lather was to stick the soap puck in the bowl itself and form lather that way with the brush.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (22/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> For me I found the easiest way to form lather was to stick the soap puck in the bowl itself and form lather that way with the brush.


Sounds like a plan. I will try that. Thanks 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/1/20)

SAVaper said:


> Sounds like a plan. I will try that. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



Awesome stuff. I will make a video tonight when I shave showing how I form lather with a soap puck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/1/20)

Video is up, here's how I form my lather using a soap puck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/1/20)

Shave Mail....
The Feather AC-D2 Safety Razor

Cant wait to take her for spin tonight...
(Sounds Dirty right... lol )

From research this is a mild razor but with a Feather Blade should hit that Medium spot just right.

Will let yous know how she fairs.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/1/20)

A couple of close up images "shave porn"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVaper (24/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> A couple of close up images "shave porn"
> 
> View attachment 188609
> View attachment 188610
> View attachment 188611


Very nice 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/1/20)

SAVaper said:


> Very nice
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



Thank you Sir, have you had a go again with your Safety Razor @SAVaper ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/1/20)

So tonights shave with the newcomer Feather AC-D2 went well and really happy with the feel while shaving and the heft of the Razor.

The blade used was also a feather and I dont think its suited for the Feather razor.

The Razor is on the Mild side and the blade is on the aggressive side so I found myself have more Weepers and Nick's than usual.

Will try a more milder blade with her on next shave, maybe a Astra blade as I have not tried them yet and the wet shaving community seems to love them.

Will report back again on the Feather AC-D2 in 2 or 3 days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/1/20)

@Rob Fisher have you tried out the Gillete or Merkur yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Rob Fisher have you tried out the Gillete or Merkur yet?




The Mercury is awesome. The Gillette is still in its box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/20)

Bloody autocorrect on the phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Mercury is awesome. The Gillette is still in its box.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's awesome to hear Uncle. Another one you should have a look at is the Merkur 34C .
It is a very much loved Razor.

Very Positive reviews on her and she has been around for 15 years (released in 2002) in the wet shaving world.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> That's awesome to hear Uncle. Another one you should have a look at is the Merkur 34C .
> It is a very much loved Razor.
> 
> Very Positive reviews on her and she has been around for 15 years (released in 2002) in the wet shaving world.



I have 4 razors and if I buy another one my wife will hurt me... she says I always go way overboard...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have 4 razors and if I buy another one my wife will hurt me... she says I always go way overboard...




Hahaha Uncle @Rob Fisher I think we all go over board.

If you ever need me to hide some of your stash just send me a DM

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahaha Uncle @Rob Fisher I think we all go over board.
> 
> If you ever need me to hide some of your stash just send me a DM



Roger that @Clouds4Days! Jaco sent me an email and forced me to check the website again today and my finger slipped again!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that @Clouds4Days! Jaco sent me an email and forced me to check the website again today and my finger slipped again!



Did you see that carousel stand.
Its pushing my temptation to the limits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thank you Sir, have you had a go again with your Safety Razor @SAVaper ?



Indeed I did.
Had a shave before work yesterday morning.
Left a little water on the soap while I took a shower and that worked wonders in getting a better lather.
I only did 2 passes as I was pressed for time but it was an acceptable shave with no nicks this time 
I am looking forward to trying some of the other blades to see the difference.

Is there somewhere I can find info on the different blades? Mild or medium etc.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Did you see that carousel stand.
> Its pushing my temptation to the limits



I did indeed see it but that would be a dead giveaway for my wife...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/1/20)

@SAVaper There is no complete list of order of aggression on the Web so I did some research this morning and compiled my own list.
It is not complete but I'm pretty happy with it as it is.

It may be subjective so you can work on +/- 0.5 points.

Agression rating from 1(Mild) to 5(Aggressive/Sharp)

Lord Super Stainless 1
Astra Superior Stainless 2
Treet New Steel 2
Super Max Titanium 2
Gillete 7 oClock (Yellow) 2
Trig 2.5
Lord Platinum 2.5
Dorco Platinum 2.5
Treet Platinum 2.5
Astra Superior Platinum (Green) 3
Derby Premium 3
Voskhod 3
Rockwell 3
Super Max Super Stainless 3
Bic Platinum Pro 3.5
Dorco Prime 3.5
Gillete 7 oClock (Green) 3.5
Gillete Minora 3.5
Gillete 7 oClock (Black) 3.5
Rapira Speedish Supersteel 3.5
Rapira Super Stainless 3.5
Merkur Super Platinum 3.5
Gillete Wilkinson Sword 4
Gillete Silver Blue 4
Rapira Platinum Lux 4
Persona Israel Red 4
Crystal 4
Polsilver Super Iridium 4
Super Max Blue Diamond 4.5
Big Ben Super Stainless 4.5
Kai 4.5
Gillete Platinum 4.5
Derby Extra (Green) 5
Feather Hi-Stainless 5

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I did indeed see it but that would be a dead giveaway for my wife...



Time to be creative uncle @Rob Fisher , you can say it's a kitchen tool utensil holder. When it arrives put it in the kitchen then only to turn around and say "hunny it doesnt match or suit the kitchen I will find another place for it"


If everyone is wondering what on earth we talking about here is the product at question.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVaper (25/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> @SAVaper There is no complete list of order of aggression on the Web so I did some research this morning and compiled my own list.
> It is not complete but I'm pretty happy with it as it is.
> 
> It may be subjective so you can work on +/- 0.5 points.
> ...


Wow awesome thanks 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (25/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have 4 razors and if I buy another one my wife will hurt me... she says I always go way overboard...


Nooo! Never.

Regards lol.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (25/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> A couple of close up images "shave porn"
> 
> View attachment 188609
> View attachment 188610
> View attachment 188611



That looks nice bro.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/1/20)

Resistance said:


> That looks nice bro.



Thank you @Resistance , it's much heavier than it looks which I like.
Cant wait for tomorrow to take her for another spin with a different blade.

The feather blade worked well but because the Safety Razor is more of a milder razor I found myself applying a bit more pressure and having the feather blade in there I got a couple more Nick's than usual.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (26/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thank you @Resistance , it's much heavier than it looks which I like.
> Cant wait for tomorrow to take her for another spin with a different blade.
> 
> The feather blade worked well but because the Safety Razor is more of a milder razor I found myself applying a bit more pressure and having the feather blade in there I got a couple more Nick's than usual.



I wish, had planned to upgrade this month but,my car broke and the diagnostics didn't show any errors.
So lets hope I can find the problem myself so I can hopefully join in the action.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/1/20)

Resistance said:


> I wish, had planned to upgrade this month but,my car broke and the diagnostics didn't show any errors.
> So lets hope I can find the problem myself so I can hopefully join in the action.



Man hope it's a quick and easy fix.
Blarrrie cars...

Even this month coming for me is costly one, got a wedding , our anniversary, my Birthday, valentine's day I'm sure I'm forgetting something but yeah hopefully will get some shaving goodies for my Birthday from the family

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (26/1/20)

This is quite an interesting thread, I've always wanted use a shavette but it's a pretty scary thing to try, it's the only thing that can shape a beard just right and it's so close maybe I'll give it a shot, start off with a cheapie because I see some of them quite expensive and even more expensive if it comes shave ready 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/1/20)

CashKat88 said:


> This is quite an interesting thread, I've always wanted use a shavette but it's a pretty scary thing to try, it's the only thing that can shape a beard just right and it's so close maybe I'll give it a shot, start off with a cheapie because I see some of them quite expensive and even more expensive if it comes shave ready
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Hope to have you on board with us all soon @CashKat88 it will change your whole perspective on shaving as being a chore.

Have a look at the Parker shavette https://www.bundubeard.co.za/products/parker-shavette

The Razors you looking at that are shave ready are Straight Razors and not shavettes.

Shavettes use disposable single Edge blades or you can use a double razor and break it in half.

I would highly recommend using a shavette to start with as it will require much less maintenance than using a straight razor which you have to sharpen yourself.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (26/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Man hope it's a quick and easy fix.
> Blarrrie cars...
> 
> Even this month coming for me is costly one, got a wedding , our anniversary, my Birthday, valentine's day I'm sure I'm forgetting something but yeah hopefully will get some shaving goodies for my Birthday from the family



I hope so too preliminary quote came to 7k.
The part i want to replace first cost R129 if I wait 15-30 days and anything from R450- R800 at these spares shops around here. (Non refundable)
So I might only be getting this.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/1/20)

Resistance said:


> I hope so too preliminary quote came to 7k.
> The part i want to replace first cost R129 if I wait 15-30 days and anything from R450- R800 at these spares shops around here. (Non refundable)
> So I might only be getting this.
> View attachment 188763
> ...



I'm sure it will work, that thing must be feather light though.
What Razor are you currently using @Resistance ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (26/1/20)

Just had my 3rd shave.
Absolutely awesome.
Did 3 passes and I am smooth.

I noticed that the Gillete Minora started pulling on the beard so maybe 2 shaves on that blade is my max. Not sure which one to try next.
I also noticed a little shavers burn in the neckline but a lot less than disposable razors.

Should I go for a milder blade next or more aggressive?

Thanks 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/1/20)

So had another go with the feather ac-d2 safety razor but used a Astra superior Platinum blade with a rating of 3/5 aggression. 

Was a much better shave than with the feather , much less skin irritation and one tiny weeper (a nick so small it stops bleeding almost immediately) .

I didn't get the smoothest of shaves as I hoped so next time will use the Wilkinson Sword which is a 4/5 aggression.

Hope the Wilkinson Sword will be the winner blade for this razor for my beard.
This is part of the fun in dialing in a New Razor to your preference.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/1/20)

SAVaper said:


> Just had my 3rd shave.
> Absolutely awesome.
> Did 3 passes and I am smooth.
> 
> ...



Awesome stuff man, glad you enjoying the razor.
Remind me again what were some of the other blades you had gotten @SAVaper ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (26/1/20)

SAVaper said:


> Just had my 3rd shave.
> Absolutely awesome.
> Did 3 passes and I am smooth.
> 
> ...


A blade has 4 cutting edges. If you flip the blade you can still use it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/1/20)

Resistance said:


> I hope so too preliminary quote came to 7k.
> The part i want to replace first cost R129 if I wait 15-30 days and anything from R450- R800 at these spares shops around here. (Non refundable)
> So I might only be getting this.
> View attachment 188763
> ...



Dont laugh...ok laugh the same one as advertised hence me wanting to upgrade.
Had to get an emergency razor after losing mine and I'm still using it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/1/20)

Resistance said:


> Dont laugh...ok laugh the same one as advertised hence me wanting to upgrade.
> Had to get an emergency razor after losing mine and I'm still using it.



No judging, I'm sure it still works fine.
I was actually looking at picking myself up one of these to see how the compare to the more pricier razors.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/1/20)

Resistance said:


> A blade has 4 cutting edges. If you flip the blade you can still use it.



Sorry I dont want to sound like a know it all but a Double Edge only has 2 cutting edges. 

The cutting edge is the point (Edge) of the blade so once its blunt even if you flip the blade the point (Edge) is the same and will be blunt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (27/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Awesome stuff man, glad you enjoying the razor.
> Remind me again what were some of the other blades you had gotten @SAVaper ?


Super Max super stainless
Bic Chrome Platinum
Dorco Platinum ST300
Super Max Blue Diamond 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Sorry I dont want to sound like a know it all but a Double Edge only has 2 cutting edges.
> 
> The cutting edge is the point (Edge) of the blade so once its blunt even if you flip the blade the point (Edge) is the same and will be blunt.


 If you check the blade its numbered 1-4. 1and 2 is on the same side and 3and 4 when you flip it.what happens with any knife edge is if you use it one way the edge normally folds(trying to explain it so It sounds right)
If you use one side y(normally in safety razor )use the other side because it cuts the other way. Like with a shavette , going one direction you have a cutting edge and the other direction is also a cutting edge although it is one edge on the blade. Try it and see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (27/1/20)

Resistance said:


> If you check the blade its numbered 1-4. 1and 2 is on the same side and 3and 4 when you flip it.what happens with any knife edge is if you use it one way the edge normally folds(trying to explain it so It sounds right)
> If you use one side y(normally in safety razor )use the other side because it cuts the other way. Like with a shavette , going one direction you have a cutting edge and the other direction is also a cutting edge although it is one edge on the blade. Try it and see.


Problem is that I take the blade out after every shave when I clean and I wouldn't be able to tell which way it was in. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/1/20)

SAVaper said:


> Super Max super stainless
> Bic Chrome Platinum
> Dorco Platinum ST300
> Super Max Blue Diamond
> ...



Give the Super Max Blue Diamond a go they a bit sharper than the Minoras. The DE1 is a medium to aggressive razor so I think the Blue Diamonds will work lovely .

Report back please I'm also trying to learn this as I go.

So far from my findings that I've seen is the razor aggression should match the blade aggression and that usually gives the best results. 

But then again beard thickness plays a big role so what might work for me might not necessarily work for you.
That's why would appreciate the feedback and a comparison to of the SuperMax Diamond vs Minoras on the DE1 Razor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/1/20)

Resistance said:


> If you check the blade its numbered 1-4. 1and 2 is on the same side and 3and 4 when you flip it.what happens with any knife edge is if you use it one way the edge normally folds(trying to explain it so It sounds right)
> If you use one side y(normally in safety razor )use the other side because it cuts the other way. Like with a shavette , going one direction you have a cutting edge and the other direction is also a cutting edge although it is one edge on the blade. Try it and see.



I can sort of understand what you are saying. But the edge has been compromised (made blunt) so you might only get one or two shaves extra by flipping it.

I'm just speculating here by the number of shaves extra one might get.
I will give it a try and report back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (27/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Give the Super Max Blue Diamond a go they a bit sharper than the Minoras. The DE1 is a medium to aggressive razor so I think the Blue Diamonds will work lovely .
> 
> Report back please I'm also trying to learn this as I go.
> 
> ...


Thanks I will do that 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/20)

Bazinga! Beard Mail!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga! Beard Mail!
> View attachment 188816



Nice haul you got there Uncle @Rob Fisher .
That wooden bowl looks amazing .
The FoMo is strong on that bowl 

I see you got some shampoo. I have bars of soap sitting in my basket for my next order that I wanna try out.

Let us know how that Rockwell shaving cream is and what the scent is please Uncle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88 (27/1/20)

@Clouds4Days so I'm ordering one of the cheap starter kits, either the one with the wooden stand or just the student starter kit, ordering tomorrow, excited to try it out 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/1/20)

CashKat88 said:


> @Clouds4Days so I'm ordering one of the cheap starter kits, either the one with the wooden stand or just the student starter kit, ordering tomorrow, excited to try it out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



That's great man, cant wait to have you on board with us.
Either way you cant go wrong as both combos come with the DE1 Razor which is a awesome razor .

Keep us updated brother

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/1/20)

More goodies incoming tomorrow. Longer shaft for the D2 and few other things i want to try. Will post tomorrow

Still pissed at you @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> No judging, I'm sure it still works fine.
> I was actually looking at picking myself up one of these to see how the compare to the more pricier razors.


I have two electric shavers. A Phillips portable and a Phillipshave wet and dry.dont use it much.lost my other razor and had to get this cheapie. It never gave me in-growns ,bumps or rash yet and have it for 3 months now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> More goodies incoming tomorrow. Longer shaft for the D2 and few other things i want to try. Will post tomorrow
> 
> Still pissed at you @Clouds4Days



Oh nice man, where did you find the longer handle from?

Why me what did I ever do  
Hey it's cheaper than cartridge shaving at least... that's what we all said about vaping as well when we started 

Cant wait to see some shave mail pics

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)

SAVaper said:


> Problem is that I take the blade out after every shave when I clean and I wouldn't be able to tell which way it was in.
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk





Clouds4Days said:


> Sorry I dont want to sound like a know it all but a Double Edge only has 2 cutting edges.
> 
> The cutting edge is the point (Edge) of the blade so once its blunt even if you flip the blade the point (Edge) is the same and will be blunt.






Now you know why its its numbered like this. @SAVaper i normally use 1-2 up first then flip it to 3-4 once it starts pulling or not shaving close enough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/1/20)

Resistance said:


> I have two electric shavers. A Phillips portable and a Phillipshave wet and dry.dont use it much.lost my other razor and had to get this cheapie. It never gave me in-growns ,bumps or rash yet and have it for 3 months now.



I like using the trimmers on the electric shavers, I find when I used to use the electric on the beard I constantly had to keep going over and over the same spot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/1/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 188855
> View attachment 188857
> 
> Now you know why its its numbered like this. @SAVaper i normally use 1-2 up first then flip it to 3-4 once it starts pulling or not shaving close enough.



Haven't used the Supermax but I see they numbered on those blades. The blades I've tried aren't numbered like that. 

Definitely will try the flip method and see if I can get a couple more shaves from the blades.
Thanks for the tip @Resistance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Oh nice man, where did you find the longer handle from?
> 
> Why me what did I ever do
> Hey it's cheaper than cartridge shaving at least... that's what we all said about vaping as well when we started
> ...



Jaco organised for me. He had a spare rockwell handle lying around that he kindly sold to me. I love my D2, but the handle is too short. This guy's customer service amazes me.

Because @Clouds4Days, ive spent more at Bundubeard the past month than on vapegear for the last 6 months.

HOWEVER this is the 1st time since i started shaving that i dont sit with a post shave rash. And i used to get it bad. 

So i want to moer you and hug you at the same time.

Im conflicted

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVaper (27/1/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 188855
> View attachment 188857
> 
> Now you know why its its numbered like this. @SAVaper i normally use 1-2 up first then flip it to 3-4 once it starts pulling or not shaving close enough.


Never seen that numbering before. Thanks 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> I can sort of understand what you are saying. But the edge has been compromised (made blunt) so you might only get one or two shaves extra by flipping it.
> 
> I'm just speculating here by the number of shaves extra one might get.
> I will give it a try and report back.





Just something from a shaving forum. And its debated there too.
That said it works for me but, it may not work for everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> So i want to moer you and hug you at the same time.
> 
> Im conflicted



Can I choose, I opt for the latter option please 

Glad the enjoying this journey too my brother.

The longer handle will also add some nice weight to the razor and should make gliding the razor across the beard easier.

Let us know if you find any noticeable difference in the shave you get with the longer handle please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/1/20)

HOPEFULLY my last order in a while. Body and hair soap, the beautiful new rockwell handle, stand, feather blades and extra D1 head to put on the old handle

And of course a complimentary free tester and a personal note as always

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> HOPEFULLY my last order in a while. Body and hair soap, the beautiful new rockwell handle, stand, feather blades and extra D1 head to put on the old handle
> 
> And of course a complimentary free tester and a personal note as always
> 
> View attachment 188955



You forgot to order a Safety Razor sheath @SmokeyJoe 
Always good to have those especially if you keep the blade in the razor. 

I'm pulling your leg ... but always good to have a sheath, you can add it to your cart for next weeks order

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/1/20)

Nice lot you got there by the way @SmokeyJoe 

Can you take some pics of the DE1 and DE2 head side by side would like to see how they vary .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> You forgot to order a Safety Razor sheath @SmokeyJoe
> Always good to have those especially if you keep the blade in the razor.
> 
> I'm pulling your leg ... but always good to have a sheath, you can add it to your cart for next weeks order


Wtf is a sheath?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/1/20)

Ok ive googled it
Dammit, now i have to place another order

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice lot you got there by the way @SmokeyJoe
> 
> Can you take some pics of the DE1 and DE2 head side by side would like to see how they vary .



Here you go. D1 on left. Huge difference. Morso the weight. But its not the D2 original handle. Its the Rockwell i received today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/1/20)

Close-ups of the heads. DE2 on left





What i really like about the D2 are the 3 knobs on the head which keeps the blade inline

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/1/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Close-ups of the heads. DE2 on left
> 
> View attachment 188958
> 
> ...



Substantial difference even on the thickness of the guard plate and top plate.
That new handle looks great on the DE2 just by pics you can see the difference in the quality of the finishing. 

But for R100 who can complain the DE1 is a fantastic razor.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (28/1/20)

Ok, now how can I ever say thank you enough to @Clouds4Days , before my let’s do the shaving thing fund even got of the ground properly I walked in to a little care package this afternoon. 


All of a sudden I cannot wait for the basin and a shave tomorrow morning!, and I’ve been sporting a shortish beard on and off for the last 15+ years. Thank you so much again.
Will report back after my first experience.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVaper (28/1/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, now how can I ever say thank you enough to @Clouds4Days , before my let’s do the shaving thing fund even got of the ground properly I walked in to a little care package this afternoon.
> View attachment 188967
> 
> All of a sudden I cannot wait for the basin and a shave tomorrow morning!, and I’ve been sporting a shortish beard on and off for the last 15+ years. Thank you so much again.
> Will report back after my first experience.


Awesome. Enjoy 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/1/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, now how can I ever say thank you enough to @Clouds4Days , before my let’s do the shaving thing fund even got of the ground properly I walked in to a little care package this afternoon.
> View attachment 188967
> 
> All of a sudden I cannot wait for the basin and a shave tomorrow morning!, and I’ve been sporting a shortish beard on and off for the last 15+ years. Thank you so much again.
> Will report back after my first experience.



Cheers.
Many happy shaves brother and welcome to the shave club.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (29/1/20)

I’ve been following this thread for a while and I finally got down to posting a pic or two of my set ups. Been on this train for about three years now and I find it to be an immensely gratifying experience. I haven’t ventured much into many products... the first one felt all too natural in hand to bother with a second. However, being a frequent traveller I needed one for the grab and go bag. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir (29/1/20)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/1/20)

Amir said:


> I’ve been following this thread for a while and I finally got down to posting a pic or two of my set ups. Been on this train for about three years now and I find it to be an immensely gratifying experience. I haven’t ventured much into many products... the first one felt all too natural in hand to bother with a second. However, being a frequent traveller I needed one for the grab and go bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice bit of kit you have there @Amir , love using my shavette/single edge razor .
You right using it is very gratifying.
Still remember my first shave with a shavette I thought to myself "this is going to end in a bloody mess"  and I was shaking real bad but once i got that first shave out the way man there was no turning back to cartridges. 

I been using more double edged safety razors the last month and half but my shavette/single edge is still my favourite way to shave.

I think because it gives me a nostalgic experience of when I used to go to the barber for a haircut and shave, this last year it's only been for a haircut, all the shaving gets done at home.

Thanks for sharing with us @Amir , also please share some of your favorite soaps and aftershaves with us.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/1/20)

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's a awesome nifty little guy. Where you get that from brother?
Is it easy to work with?

I have been looking at maybe getting a kamisori style shavette razor, they look really nice to work with.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/20)

I must admit since @Clouds4Days got us on this old fashioned way of shaving I shave way more often because it's fun! I used to only shave when I looked like a wild man from Borneo... Now I shave every third day... and the shave I get from my gold razor is just perfect. Will try a different blade on my next shave!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I must admit since @Clouds4Days got us on this old fashioned way of shaving I shave way more often because it's fun! I used to only shave when I looked like a wild man from Borneo... Now I shave every third day... and the shave I get from my gold razor is just perfect. Will try a different blade on my next shave!



I'm glad I could make shaving fun for you again uncle @Rob Fisher . Maybe one day we will get to see you clean shaven for the first time ever

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> I'm glad I could make shaving fun for you again uncle @Rob Fisher . Maybe one day we will get to see you clean shaven for the first time ever



That's only happened once in the last 40+ years...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SAVaper (30/1/20)

Yesterday morning I did shave number 4 with a new Supermax Blue Diamond blade. Absolutely fantastic. 
So much sharper which made the glide great and the shave the smoothest so far. I am very happy. 
Might still try the Feather blade but not sure I even want to try the others.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Norman Anderson (30/1/20)

I've been using the Lion brand safety razor for quite some time, but after looking at all the stuff at Bundu Beard, I also thought I might spoil myself for a change. Not too much

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVaper (30/1/20)

Norman Anderson said:


> I've been using the Lion brand safety razor for quite some time, but after looking at all the stuff at Bundu Beard, I also thought I might spoil myself for a change. Not too much
> View attachment 189078
> View attachment 189079
> View attachment 189080
> View attachment 189081


Very nice 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/1/20)

Norman Anderson said:


> I've been using the Lion brand safety razor for quite some time, but after looking at all the stuff at Bundu Beard, I also thought I might spoil myself for a change. Not too much
> View attachment 189078
> View attachment 189079
> View attachment 189080
> View attachment 189081



Nice brother, that's a nice step up from the Lion. Many happy shaves brother.

Is that Safety Razor a 3 piece? The handle looks like its gonna be very comfortable to hold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/1/20)

SAVaper said:


> Yesterday morning I did shave number 4 with a new Supermax Blue Diamond blade. Absolutely fantastic.
> So much sharper which made the glide great and the shave the smoothest so far. I am very happy.
> Might still try the Feather blade but not sure I even want to try the others.



I also like the sharper blades @SAVaper , I still need to try out those SuperMax Blue Diamonds. 

Actually I got a lot of blades I still need to try but waiting on the current 4 blades (Wilkinson Sword, Astra, Feather and Dorco) to go blunt first else soon I'm gonna have no place to put my rotation blades.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Norman Anderson (30/1/20)

SAVaper said:


> Very nice
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


Thnks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (30/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice brother, that's a nice step up from the Lion. Many happy shaves brother.
> 
> Is that Safety Razor a 3 piece? The handle looks like its gonna be very comfortable to hold.


Yes that is a 3 piece setup, and I must say the handle feels very comfotable. will test it still to see how it actually shaves

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (30/1/20)

Shave and hair mail from Bundubeard! Can't wait to try the new soft brush, my first brush that I got from someone's grandad feels very hard and rough on the face.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/1/20)

Juan_G said:


> Shave and hair mail from Bundubeard! Can't wait to try the new soft brush, my first brush that I got from someone's grandad feels very hard and rough on the face.
> View attachment 189112



Some nice goodies right there. Is that an Alum Stick in that clear tube @Juan_G ?

I'm sure you going to be real happy with that brush, is it boar ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (30/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice bit of kit you have there @Amir , love using my shavette/single edge razor .
> You right using it is very gratifying.
> Still remember my first shave with a shavette I thought to myself "this is going to end in a bloody mess"  and I was shaking real bad but once i got that first shave out the way man there was no turning back to cartridges.
> 
> ...



I started out with normal shaving cream and a clean shave then eventually started keeping a beard and found it difficult to see through the cream so I tried a pre shave or two but wasn’t for me. Under recommendation, I tried a simple method of warm water then a mild shave oil. One big drop, rub it around in ur hands for a bit and apply to neck and cheek... done. Blade pretty much glides through the shave then. I use the same blade for 2 weeks or 4 shaves (more like touch ups really... just the cheekbone and neckline). I’ve gone longer on a blade but even the whole blade changing process is part of the fun. 

The tiny one I got from takealot I think... it’s been a while so I don’t recall exactly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir (30/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> That's a awesome nifty little guy. Where you get that from brother?
> Is it easy to work with?
> 
> I have been looking at maybe getting a kamisori style shavette razor, they look really nice to work with.
> View attachment 189032



The folding handle feels better in hand to be honest. It took me a while to get used to the shorty in terms of grip style and angle etc but now it’s more natural to me. I find it to be a faster more precise less strokes kinda shave. Easier to manoeuvre around the neck and side burns too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Juan_G (31/1/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Some nice goodies right there. Is that an Alum Stick in that clear tube @Juan_G ?
> 
> I'm sure you going to be real happy with that brush, is it boar ?


Yes that's the Alum stick roll on, used it last night directly after I showered, feels like a rock, guess I will smell if it works today hahaha. 

Thats a badger brush, it's sooo soft!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/1/20)

Juan_G said:


> Yes that's the Alum stick roll on, used it last night directly after I showered, feels like a rock, guess I will smell if it works today hahaha.
> 
> Thats a badger brush, it's sooo soft!!



I think I need one of those Alum Sticks, or I need to try and break/round off the edges of the square bar i have because it has really sharp edges.

Nice , those badger brushes are super soft.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (31/1/20)

I promised some feedback, but where do I begin.

Officially day 2 with no face blanket,  and I’m loving it in this heat! What an experience, not one nick, not one pull, no rash, just smoothness! This is life changer again for me personally. Did 2 passes eventually and smooth and sweet, no lobster face and a bit of Nivea aftershave balm and I was up and running.

Now to enjoy the ritual again and to have some special me time is great. Also realized something while cleaning, remembered my dad always said once side of face with one side, other side of face with other side, flip blade while cleaning and you are ready to go. 

Thanks @Clouds4Days , really enjoying myself. Let the foam flourish!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/1/20)

Room Fogger said:


> I promised some feedback, but where do I begin.
> 
> Officially day 2 with no face blanket,  and I’m loving it in this heat! What an experience, not one nick, not one pull, no rash, just smoothness! This is life changer again for me personally. Did 2 passes eventually and smooth and sweet, no lobster face and a bit of Nivea aftershave balm and I was up and running.
> 
> ...



Glad you enjoying your experience @Room Fogger , yip just taking that extra time for oneself and being in that moment really is meditating.
The whole process is like a form of meditation as one tends to get sucked in the whole ritual of classic wet shaving.

Many happy shaves brother.
Which blade did you try out first?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (1/2/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Glad you enjoying your experience @Room Fogger , yip just taking that extra time for oneself and being in that moment really is meditating.
> The whole process is like a form of meditation as one tends to get sucked in the whole ritual of classic wet shaving.
> 
> Many happy shaves brother.
> Which blade did you try out first?


As suggested the Rockwells. Enjoyed it, but looking forward to trying the others as wel. Thanks for the advice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/20)

It's a lazy Sunday afternoon and I thought it was a good time for a shave. I'm still using my Merkur Solingen from Germany and haven't tried the fancy Gillette razor because my wife will see it and hurt me so it's still hidden. I changed the blade from a Minora to a Green Super-Max SS. I far prefer the Minora... the Super Max seemed a little rough in comparison.

I also tried the sample of Rockwell Shave Cream that Jaco sent me with the last order and I must say using it was way easier than trying to lather up foam from my disc of shaving soap. I still don't get the thick lather that I see in the movies and on youtube but I guess I'm not patient enough. At least I got it halfway there today with the Rockwell cream.

The Rockwell products are go-to for me... especially the preshave oil and aftershave cream! I bloody love the smell!

I shaved first and then trimmed the beard to a number one with my beard trimming goodie... can't think of the name of it right now! And then a shower... all clean, smooth-shaven and smelling great!

With this ritual of wet shaving, I am paying more attention to keeping my beard in check and shaving way more often than I did before. I feel like an Urban Man!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/20)

Oh, and I used my Earthsap Shampoo and my baboo toothbrush from Bundubeard!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/2/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a lazy Sunday afternoon and I thought it was a good time for a shave. I'm still using my Merkur Solingen from Germany and haven't tried the fancy Gillette razor because my wife will see it and hurt me so it's still hidden. I changed the blade from a Minora to a Green Super-Max SS. I far prefer the Minora... the Super Max seemed a little rough in comparison.
> 
> I also tried the sample of Rockwell Shave Cream that Jaco sent me with the last order and I must say using it was way easier than trying to lather up foam from my disc of shaving soap. I still don't get the thick lather that I see in the movies and on youtube but I guess I'm not patient enough. At least I got it halfway there today with the Rockwell cream.
> 
> ...



Great stuff Uncle @Rob Fisher , yes the creams and Soft Soaps definitely are much easier to form lather then using a Soap Puck.

Also a brush with a bigger knot (more hairs) helps alot to create lather faster.

I too love the Rockwell Range there blades are also pretty good.

I love that Merkur of yours too Uncle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/2/20)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/2/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 189268



Did you make this yourself @Resistance ?

Reminds me off the razorine shavette

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (3/2/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Did you make this yourself @Resistance ?
> 
> Reminds me off the razorine shavette
> View attachment 189315



That time I told you about last year when I needed an emergency shaver.
That the time I made it.and I just cleaned it yesterday for a lekka shave.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/2/20)

Resistance said:


> That time I told you about last year when I needed an emergency shaver.
> That the time I made it.and I just cleaned it yesterday for a lekka shave.



Wow that cool @Resistance . How does the blade stay locked In place. Please share some more Pics.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/2/20)

Some more pics

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (3/2/20)

it slides in from the front and it locks itself in place.


When I clean it I just slide the blade towards the front again. rinse,brush and dry and it gets put away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (3/2/20)

On the topic of shaving - Is it my imagination or does anyone else notice their facial hair grows faster during hot days than cold? I seem to have more body hair all over in summer than winter as well. Hope I'm not alone in this...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (3/2/20)

Raindance said:


> On the topic of shaving - Is it my imagination or does anyone else notice their facial hair grows faster during hot days than cold? I seem to have more body hair all over in summer than winter as well. Hope I'm not alone in this...
> 
> Regards



Slightly but the growth margin isn't that big.
I still have to shave by the third day or else my skin hurts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Drikusw (11/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/2/20)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 189880



Nice one , is that the Rockwell 6c brother?
I think I also spot some 'On the Berg' shaving soap there?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Drikusw (12/2/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice one , is that the Rockwell 6c brother?
> I think I also spot some 'On the Berg' shaving soap there?


Yip you are correct, 6C and some On the Berg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/2/20)

Drikusw said:


> Yip you are correct, 6C and some On the Berg



Nice brother, let us know how the shave goes with the Rockwell while you playing around with the plates and which plate you preffer.

Love 'On the Berg' such a nice fresh with a slight citrus scent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (12/2/20)

On Monday I used the Supermax Super stainless blade but was disappointed. The shave was not as smooth as I like it.
This morning I tried the Dorco with the same result.
I still prefer the Supermax Blue Diamond. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (12/2/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a lazy Sunday afternoon and I thought it was a good time for a shave. I'm still using my Merkur Solingen from Germany and haven't tried the fancy Gillette razor because my wife will see it and hurt me so it's still hidden. I changed the blade from a Minora to a Green Super-Max SS. I far prefer the Minora... the Super Max seemed a little rough in comparison.
> 
> I also tried the sample of Rockwell Shave Cream that Jaco sent me with the last order and I must say using it was way easier than trying to lather up foam from my disc of shaving soap. I still don't get the thick lather that I see in the movies and on youtube but I guess I'm not patient enough. At least I got it halfway there today with the Rockwell cream.
> 
> ...


Softer brush make epic lather or try just using the bristle tips and extra water. It work sometimes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/2/20)

SAVaper said:


> On Monday I used the Supermax Super stainless blade but was disappointed. The shave was not as smooth as I like it.
> This morning I tried the Dorco with the same result.
> I still prefer the Supermax Blue Diamond.
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



Still have yet to try the Supermax Blue.
Been using the shavette more than the Safety Razors of late.

Been growing the beard a little just for a change up these last 2 weeks though so only the neck area has been getting shaved.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (12/2/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Still have yet to try the Supermax Blue.
> Been using the shavette more than the Safety Razors of late.
> 
> Been growing the beard a little just for a change up these last 2 weeks though so only the neck area has been getting shaved.


How often do you change blades on the shavette?.
My blade use is shorter, I thing it has something to do with the different angles I can use to shave on the shavette.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/2/20)

Resistance said:


> How often do you change blades on the shavette?.
> My blade use is shorter, I thing it has something to do with the different angles I can use to shave on the shavette.



On a standard double Edged Blade snapped in half I would get around 6 shaves a half so around 12 shaves a blade.

I'm still testing out the Artist Club blades that my Feather DX shavette uses and so far I have had around 4 shaves and still going strong.

How many shaves do you get on your shavette @Resistance ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (12/2/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> On a standard double Edged Blade snapped in half I would get around 6 shaves a half so around 12 shaves a blade.
> 
> I'm still testing out the Artist Club blades that my Feather DX shavette uses and so far I have had around 4 shaves and still going strong.
> 
> How many shaves do you get on your shavette @Resistance ?


I got 6 out the first one and it puzzled me slightly. I could still use it but it started pulling. So I've slipped in a new blade in the shavette and on the first shave now. Second one is either tonight or tomorrow morning. If I get less or equal shaves from this one I might change brands.
Thanks for the info though

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## James Stewart (18/2/20)

How have I missed this thread?! Ventured into Wet shaving when i started shaving my head a few years ago (ever since i got married, makes one think) nice to see others enjoying the world of wet shaving

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (19/2/20)

What is this all about ? You shave with whatever you have at hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Juan_G (19/2/20)

For the past 2 shaves I have been using a Parker blade on my DE1 and it's now my favorite blade so far. After the first shave I believe the blade has "settled in" and the second shave was very comfortable, no pulling or blood!

After watching a few (a lot) of reviews I will be getting the Parker 55SL semi slant razor next week, with some Simply Bee shaving soap, looking forward to the SLANT experience - hoping it's a good choice but only one way to find out right!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/20)

James Stewart said:


> How have I missed this thread?! Ventured into Wet shaving when i started shaving my head a few years ago (ever since i got married, makes one think) nice to see others enjoying the world of wet shaving



Welcome to our lil group of Wet Shaving.
Please share any wisdom you have with any products you have discovered that you think we should try.

At the moment I'm loving Uncle John's Clean Cotton shave soap.
If you love the scent of clean linen you will love this stuff. 
Got it through River Valley Tradding off BidorBuy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/20)

Juan_G said:


> For the past 2 shaves I have been using a Parker blade on my DE1 and it's now my favorite blade so far. After the first shave I believe the blade has "settled in" and the second shave was very comfortable, no pulling or blood!
> 
> After watching a few (a lot) of reviews I will be getting the Parker 55SL semi slant razor next week, with some Simply Bee shaving soap, looking forward to the SLANT experience - hoping it's a good choice but only one way to find out right!



If you looking for something more a aggressive and want a super smooth shave in as few passes you will love a slant.

My Merkur 37c slant is my favourite Safety Razor easy, I rate it even better than the Feather AC-D2 safety razor, not in terms of quality but in shave preference I would choose the Slant all day long.

Have a look at the Merkur I would also looking at the Parker 55SL but the Merkur is slightly more aggressive than the Parker which is what I wanted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G (20/2/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> If you looking for something more a aggressive and want a super smooth shave in as few passes you will love a slant.
> 
> My Merkur 37c slant is my favourite Safety Razor easy, I rate it even better than the Feather AC-D2 safety razor, not in terms of quality but in shave preference I would choose the Slant all day long.
> 
> Have a look at the Merkur I would also looking at the Parker 55SL but the Merkur is slightly more aggressive than the Parker which is what I wanted.


I'm mostly only doing 1 pass per shave as it looks good and my skin doesn't really appreciate the cross and against the grain shaving. According to the reviews the Parker will be perfect for me only doing 1 pass and Jaco sent me photos of the DE1 next to the Parker and the handle length is much more suited for my gorrila sized hands haha.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/2/20)

Juan_G said:


> I'm mostly only doing 1 pass per shave as it looks good and my skin doesn't really appreciate the cross and against the grain shaving. According to the reviews the Parker will be perfect for me only doing 1 pass and Jaco sent me photos of the DE1 next to the Parker and the handle length is much more suited for my gorrila sized hands haha.



If its because of the size check the 39C it has a barber pole handle (slightly larger) but with the same head as the 37C Slant.

Sorry not trying to change your mind I'm just super happy with mine that's why I am puntting the Merkur Slants.

https://www.bundubeard.co.za/products/merkur-39c-barber-pole-slant

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/2/20)

Here's also a review of the parker 55SL and Merkur 37c side by side comparison.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (20/2/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> If its because of the size check the 39C it has a barber pole handle (slightly larger) but with the same head as the 37C Slant.
> 
> Sorry not trying to change your mind I'm just super happy with mine that's why I am puntting the Merkur Slants.
> 
> ...


Thank you @Clouds4Days , I have looked at the Merkurs but sounds to me like it might be a bit too aggressive maybe. This journey (addiction)is NOT so different from getting new vape gear and I'm sure if the Parker doesn't do the job I will simply HAVE to get the Merkur and then maybe a Futur etc etc etc etc... hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (20/2/20)

Juan_G said:


> Thank you @Clouds4Days , I have looked at the Merkurs but sounds to me like it might be a bit too aggressive maybe. This journey (addiction)is NOT so different from getting new vape gear and I'm sure if the Parker doesn't do the job I will simply HAVE to get the Merkur and then maybe a Futur etc etc etc etc... hahaha


There's always next month

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/2/20)

Juan_G said:


> Thank you @Clouds4Days , I have looked at the Merkurs but sounds to me like it might be a bit too aggressive maybe. This journey (addiction)is NOT so different from getting new vape gear and I'm sure if the Parker doesn't do the job I will simply HAVE to get the Merkur and then maybe a Futur etc etc etc etc... hahaha



Oh yes definitely always a next time.
There are a few razors I still want to try myself mainly the Rockwell 6C and the Parker 69CR which comes with two heads, a closed comb and open comb head.

https://www.bundubeard.co.za/collections/safety-razors/products/copy-of-parker-69cr-safety-razor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/2/20)

Shave Mail.. 
Got my new brush today, wanted to try a harder hair so went with a Semogue Boar brush.

Will report back the difference between this and badger. May take a while to break it in though I've heard.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/20)

Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


>




Thanks Uncle @Rob Fisher will have a watch tonight.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga!
> View attachment 191224



Ooooohhhh that's a nice brush you have incoming. 

Prepare to be blown away

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ooooohhhh that's a nice brush you have incoming.
> 
> Prepare to be blown away



I figured I had to get a Badger Silvertip... the more I research the more I realise that's the one! Can't wait because all I have is the El Cheapo brush I got with my starter kit.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I figured I had to get a Badger Silvertip... the more I research the more I realise that's the one! Can't wait because all I have is the El Cheapo brush I got with my starter kit.



You in for a treat uncle @Rob Fisher , you gonna be whipping up some mean lather storms with that baby.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/20)

Shaving Mail Baby! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## SAVaper (4/3/20)

Just a little parcel for me this month.
Thanks Jaco

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/3/20)

SAVaper said:


> Just a little parcel for me this month.
> Thanks Jaco



Nice...
I still want to get one of those stick alum bars, the block I use has very sharp corners and poke my face when I use it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/3/20)

Uncle @Rob Fisher you tried out your new brush yet ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/3/20)

You see what yous guys make me do... 
Well its Jacos fault aswell sending me emails of new iteams in store

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (4/3/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice...
> I still want to get one of those stick alum bars, the block I use has very sharp corners and poke my face when I use it.


Thanks.
The alum stick is to be used like deodorant so that might be a surprise. Looking forward to try it. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher you tried out your new brush yet ?


 
Not yet... maybe tomorrow...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/3/20)

As always fast and excellent and personal service from Jaco @ Bundubeard

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (6/3/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> As always fast and excellent and personal service from Jaco @ Bundubeard
> 
> View attachment 191632


I like that brush.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/3/20)

Resistance said:


> I like that brush.



Thanks, its a beautiful looking brush.
They produced the blank using clear resin and adding sea shells to it.

Really unique and nice looking and has a really nice grip because of the texture the shells.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/20)

OMG, what a Chicken Dinner the new real Badger Brush is! I was wondering why I couldn't get a rich lather before... the new brush is a real game-changer and well worth the extra spend!

I also did a three-pass shave (which was a lot easier with the new brush that kept giving lather) for the first time after watching a video or two... I cut myself on the third pass and got to test the Alum Stone Block for the first time... it works!

Awesome shave... best advice is to get a decent brush and Rockwell pre-shave Oil and Rockwell aftershave balm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/20)

Photoshop version!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (6/3/20)

Haha that’s so classic @Rob Fisher 
Porcupine badger brush!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Asterix (7/3/20)

Dammit!! My DE2 dropped off the basin onto tiles below. Handle thread now stripped. Plumbers tape being used as a temporary solution until my next order. Seems to help the thread “bite” again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG, what a Chicken Dinner the new real Badger Brush is! I was wondering why I couldn't get a rich lather before... the new brush is a real game-changer and well worth the extra spend!
> 
> I also did a three-pass shave (which was a lot easier with the new brush that kept giving lather) for the first time after watching a video or two... I cut myself on the third pass and got to test the Alum Stone Block for the first time... it works!
> 
> ...



Glad you got to experience the difference of a good brush vs a great brush Uncle @Rob Fisher .
Really makes a world of a difference.
Love your porcupine photoshopped pic 
That would make for some prickley lathering but a great profile pic

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/3/20)

Asterix said:


> Dammit!! My DE2 dropped off the basin onto tiles below. Handle thread now stripped. Plumbers tape being used as a temporary solution until my next order. Seems to help the thread “bite” again.
> 
> View attachment 191725



Ahhhhhh... man that sux big goonies.
Is it the male thread on the handle or the female thread on the bottom plate that's buggered?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Asterix (7/3/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ahhhhhh... man that sux big goonies.
> Is it the male thread on the handle or the female thread on the bottom plate that's buggered?


I think it’s the screw part attached to the plate. If I remove the base plate, the head tightens. So not the handle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/3/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Is it the male thread on the handle or the female thread on the bottom plate that's buggered?



It's always the bottom plate that gets buggered.


Ooops I thought this was a porn site. The title of the thread and the talk of buggery confused me. Sorry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/20)

Badger Silver Tip dry and ready for my next shave! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (12/3/20)

Asterix said:


> Dammit!! My DE2 dropped off the basin onto tiles below. Handle thread now stripped. Plumbers tape being used as a temporary solution until my next order. Seems to help the thread “bite” again.
> 
> View attachment 191725


I had the problem that the threaded rod inside the handle physically broke off on my DE6. All thanks to Jaco he send me a few spares and I made my own handle, just wanted something to be totally different and I fixed the orriginal DE6 as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (12/3/20)

So i had to shave by candlelight due to loadshedding. 
I thought i did a good job, until i got to work. I looked like chewbacca if he lost a fight with a lawnmower

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/3/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> So i had to shave by candlelight due to loadshedding.
> I thought i did a good job, until i got to work. I looked like chewbacca if he lost a fight with a lawnmower



Lol...
If it makes you feel better @SmokeyJoe many a times I only notice the next day too at work whiskers I've missed to chop off and cant believe I've been walking around half the day looking like I do 

And it's so noticeable I dont know how I missed those dam whiskers when I was shaving.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (12/3/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Lol...
> If it makes you feel better @SmokeyJoe many a times I only notice the next day too at work whiskers I've missed to chop off and cant believe I've been walking around half the day looking like I do
> 
> And it's so noticeable I dont know how I missed those dam whiskers when I was shaving.



I guess the emergency shaving kit will be kept in the cars cabby soon.


SmokeyJoe said:


> So i had to shave by candlelight due to loadshedding.
> I thought i did a good job, until i got to work. I looked like chewbacca if he lost a fight with a lawnmower

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/3/20)

Resistance said:


> I guess the emergency shaving kit will be kept in the cars cabby soon.



Yeah I'm actually considering maybe leaving an emergency razor at work just in case.
As it's happened more than once where I miss a spot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/20)

I am really getting the hang of this now... I do a three-pass shave now that I have a proper brush and I get a decent amount of lather! I really love the smell of Rockwell Aftershave Balm and use it every day as a moisturiser. Strangers Mod Minuta with Dvare DL in attendance!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/20)

Finally pulled the trigger on a Shavette! - Parker SRX!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a Shavette! - Parker SRX!
> View attachment 192247



Mayday mayday
@Rob Fisher , did you buy a first aid kit as well ?

I’m nervous to hear how this Parker is going to go
In my mind a Parker is a pen, not a blade, lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/20)

Shaving Mail Baby! Boom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## CashKat88 (17/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Shaving Mail Baby! Boom!
> View attachment 192371
> View attachment 192372


Nice, uncle @Rob Fisher let us know how it goes with the shavette, I really want one because they would be amazing to shape different beard styles with but they also pretty intimidating at the same time, looks scary to use 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Nice, uncle @Rob Fisher let us know how it goes with the shavette, I really want one because they would be amazing to shape different beard styles with but they also pretty intimidating at the same time, looks scary to use



Will do! Just need to pluck up the courage to try it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Nice, uncle @Rob Fisher let us know how it goes with the shavette, I really want one because they would be amazing to shape different beard styles with but they also pretty intimidating at the same time, looks scary to use



Well, I tried it today and I didn't slice my head off and no blood was spilt... however, they are very uncomfortable and hard to use... I think these are made for barbers to use on customers and not so much for a customer to use. I got a quarter of the way and switched back to my safety razor... much much easier to use and be accurate... well for me anyway.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (17/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well, I tried it today and I didn't slice my head off and no blood was spilt... however, they are very uncomfortable and hard to use... I think these are made for barbers to use on customers and not so much for a customer to use. I got a quarter of the way and switched back to my safety razor... much much easier to use and be accurate... well for me anyway.
> View attachment 192387




That's a good looking one... I prefer this method of shaving above all else.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/20)

Amir said:


> That's a good looking one... I prefer this method of shaving above all else.



I will persevere... I will also watch a few YouTube video's because I find it hard to stay accurate with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (17/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well, I tried it today and I didn't slice my head off and no blood was spilt... however, they are very uncomfortable and hard to use... I think these are made for barbers to use on customers and not so much for a customer to use. I got a quarter of the way and switched back to my safety razor... much much easier to use and be accurate... well for me anyway.
> View attachment 192387


I heard it is quite difficult to do yourself, maybe give it a few more tries

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (17/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I will persevere... I will also watch a few YouTube video's because I find it hard to stay accurate with it.



Luckily for me my growth only requires weekly maintenance and it’s just a neck and cheekbone clean up. The rest just gets a trim with a machine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/3/20)

Silver said:


> Mayday mayday
> @Rob Fisher , did you buy a first aid kit as well ?
> 
> I’m nervous to hear how this Parker is going to go
> In my mind a Parker is a pen, not a blade, lol



When you going to join the Ecigssa Classic Wet shaving Club @Silver?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Shaving Mail Baby! Boom!
> View attachment 192371
> View attachment 192372



Nice Uncle @Rob Fisher , really like that bowl.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well, I tried it today and I didn't slice my head off and no blood was spilt... however, they are very uncomfortable and hard to use... I think these are made for barbers to use on customers and not so much for a customer to use. I got a quarter of the way and switched back to my safety razor... much much easier to use and be accurate... well for me anyway.
> View attachment 192387



I think it's what one gets accustomed too Uncle @Rob Fisher , I find the safety Razors much easier to use than a shavette and because of that I actually nick myself more with a safety razor than I do with a shavette.

I personally dont mind using either though but I do find with a shavette I have much more of a better feel to my shave as I can see where the blade is cutting.

But i love both shavettes and safety razors.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/20)

I ordered a Mortar and Pestle for the granite bowl... I think it will make an awesome shaving bowl!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/20)

@Rob Fisher - NOW, I am curious , are we tired of the scruffy look and are going ''modern man'' or are we trying to look 19 again ? , without following this thread , I ordered a mug , blades, brush and some vanilla soap , the bushy beard is gone and a goatee remained so now I have to shave daily again and as I know myself , a week or six and that will be gone too [the goatee]. The razors in the cupboard are 2 double edged ones , a steel one from Dad, and a turn the bottom and the double doors flap open one from later in the 20 th centuary , from step dad . Lets see where this is going .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Rob Fisher - NOW, I am curious , are we tired of the scruffy look and are going ''modern man'' or are we trying to look 19 again , without following this thread , I ordered a mug , blades, brush and some vanilla soap , the bushy beard is gone and a goatee remained so now I have to shave daily again and as I know myself , a week or six and that will be gone too. The razors in the cupboard are 2 double edged ones , a steel one from Dad and a turn the bottom and the double doors flap open one from later in the 20 th centuary , f



@ARYANTO I still dress like a tramp... but my beard is well trimmed and smart!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> @ARYANTO I still dress like a tramp... but my beard is well trimmed and smart!


Rob you have never been anything but smart

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (19/3/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> When you going to join the Ecigssa Classic Wet shaving Club @Silver?



Ah, thanks for the nudge @Clouds4Days 
I must admit I have been tempted on a few occasions after looking at some of the posts in this thread.

But I guess I am quite lucky - my facial hair is not too tough, so my Mach 3 and my soothing Gillette Gel does a great job and gives me a very smooth shave. I have a home office and only go out to meetings a few times a week - so I can easily go for a day or two without shaving and still feel ok. Maybe its because I dont shave every single day that my hairs are not too tough. I don't know.

But I know my system and it works well for me - I dont have the time now to get involved in another rabbit hole. So for now I will have to watch you guys - but I am enjoying it. One day....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/3/20)

Jaco's beard mail arrived today , here is a re visitation of my youth , growing up and shaving lessons from Dad , still have the old razors , a Wilkenson sword and a Gillette from UK. [Thank you Dad]
A big vanilla soap that fits perfectly in my green enamel mini soup bowl , selection of blades, mini soap gift and chrome black badger brush.
Let the games begin ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVaper (20/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Jaco's beard mail arrived today , here is a re visitation of my youth , growing up and shaving lessons from Dad , still had the old razors , a Wilkenson sword and a Gillette from UK. [Thank you Dad]
> A big vanilla soap that fits perfectly in my green enamel mini soup bowl , selection of blades, mini soap gift and chrome black badger brush.
> Let the games begin ...
> View attachment 192547


Very nice. Good memories 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Jaco's beard mail arrived today , here is a re visitation of my youth , growing up and shaving lessons from Dad , still have the old razors , a Wilkenson sword and a Gillette from UK. [Thank you Dad]
> A big vanilla soap that fits perfectly in my green enamel mini soup bowl , selection of blades, mini soap gift and chrome black badger brush.
> Let the games begin ...
> View attachment 192547


It's nice to relive those memories. I hope you have a ball!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/3/20)

Silver said:


> Ah, thanks for the nudge @Clouds4Days
> I must admit I have been tempted on a few occasions after looking at some of the posts in this thread.
> 
> But I guess I am quite lucky - my facial hair is not too tough, so my Mach 3 and my soothing Gillette Gel does a great job and gives me a very smooth shave. I have a home office and only go out to meetings a few times a week - so I can easily go for a day or two without shaving and still feel ok. Maybe its because I dont shave every single day that my hairs are not too tough. I don't know.
> ...



Hope to see you join us soon @Silver , it's not only about the shave it's the whole experience of classic wet shaving.

Give it a go and if you uncertain I can ship you some goodies on loan for a month or two too try out before you invest in anything.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Jaco's beard mail arrived today , here is a re visitation of my youth , growing up and shaving lessons from Dad , still have the old razors , a Wilkenson sword and a Gillette from UK. [Thank you Dad]
> A big vanilla soap that fits perfectly in my green enamel mini soup bowl , selection of blades, mini soap gift and chrome black badger brush.
> Let the games begin ...
> View attachment 192547



That's some awesome goodies right there, let us know how the shave goes.
Nothing better than using a Razor passed down from your Pops. Enjoy brother

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/20)

Interesting Q , safest/best way to dispose of used blades if you don't have a old piggy bank ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Interesting Q , safest/best way to dispose of used blades if you don't have a old piggy bank ?



I will usually just put inside something like a coke can or a bottle.

There is a cool video were GeoFatBoy actually makes a blade disposer from a old bottle of pills.

Basically you cut a slot on the bottom side where you chuck in the old blades.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/3/20)

Had a great shave this evening and used Sorbet Man post shave balm which I received as a gift from my sister last weekend.
It smells really great.
If you looking for a post shave that you just wanna grab quickly from a mall this stuffs awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/20)

Got this on Wednesday - an alum bar , a chrome stand for the badger , a Parker matte gold to complete the shaving station ,
oh and a nice note from Jaco plus a comp body soap.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 192921
> 
> Got this on Wednesday - an alum bar , a chrome stand for the badger , a Parker matte gold to complete the shaving station ,
> oh and a nice note from Jaco plus a comp body soap.



Nice one bud.
Managed to sneak in a little order there before lockdown.

Share some more pics of the razor when you have a chance bud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice one bud.
> Managed to sneak in a little order there before lockdown.
> 
> Share some more pics of the razor when you have a chance bud.


Will do , the chrome and gold set-up looks quite kiff

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/20)

read somewhere
''Bald men have the best beards: hair that should be up top simply shifts south.''

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAVaper (31/3/20)

3D printed a blade bank. Fully sealed for safe disposal.












Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/4/20)

SAVaper said:


> 3D printed a blade bank. Fully sealed for safe disposal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a awesome idea.
And super cheap to make I'm sure?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/4/20)

Howsit everyone.
Happy Lockdown day 6 
My new video is up.
Hope it helps anyone looking for a new brush or even just to help inform yous the difference between the brushes.
Also apparently Bundubeard is still up and running as they qualify as essential services.
Just confirm with Jaco though please , I dont want to be held responsible for delays.

Cheers you magnificent people.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (2/4/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Jaco's beard mail arrived today , here is a re visitation of my youth , growing up and shaving lessons from Dad , still have the old razors , a Wilkenson sword and a Gillette from UK. [Thank you Dad]
> A big vanilla soap that fits perfectly in my green enamel mini soup bowl , selection of blades, mini soap gift and chrome black badger brush.
> Let the games begin ...
> View attachment 192547


I actually just saw the brush in the pic. It looks good!.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/4/20)

Beard mail just arrived.
It's the Silvertip Badger and the Vikings Crusader Adjustable. And of coarse a complimentary honey bush body soap.





Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/4/20)

SAVaper said:


> Beard mail just arrived.
> It's the Silvertip Badger and the Vikings Crusader Adjustable. And of coarse a complimentary honey bush body soap.
> 
> 
> ...



That's a good looking Razor.
Let us know how the shave with it goes and which blade you used in her.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/4/20)

Shave Mail today. 
Razorock Mission safety Razor (Images to follow)
5 different shave soaps 
And a comp soap bar from our friendly neighborhood hero Jaco.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/4/20)

For the price this RazoRock Mission is great quality and the threaded handle screws into the top cap super smooth and to top it all off the handle (not top cap) is made from Stainless Steel so will last forever and more.

Definitely have a look at it if you in the market for a affordable good quality safety razor.
From what I've seen in terms of aggression/efficiency it's on the medium side and comparable to the the Merkur 34C.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/20)

Shaving mail baby! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/4/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Shaving mail baby! Bazinga!
> View attachment 193743



You got the stand Uncle @Rob Fisher 
How are those shampoos Uncle Rob?
I love the body soap, smells amazing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> You got the stand Uncle @Rob Fisher
> How are those shampoos Uncle Rob?
> I love the body soap, smells amazing.



@Clouds4Days the shampoo's are awesome! I use them every second day. When you rinse your hair it squeaks it's so clean!

And the stand is operational and my fancy brush fits perfectly! Happy Days and Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/4/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Clouds4Days the shampoo's are awesome! I use them every second day. When you rinse your hair it squeaks it's so clean!
> 
> And the stand is operational and my fancy brush fits perfectly! Happy Days and Bazinga!



Dont forget to take some snap shots of your new shave station filled 

I love that it has the little draws so you can store your blades inside.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/4/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Shaving mail baby! Bazinga!
> View attachment 193743


How you getting packages Rob? I thought couriers were shutdown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/4/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> How you getting packages Rob? I thought couriers were shutdown



Hi @SmokeyJoe 
Bundubeard is classified as a essential service as they supply hygiene products.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/4/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @SmokeyJoe
> Bundubeard is classified as a essential service as they supply hygiene products.


Awesome!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> How you getting packages Rob? I thought couriers were shutdown



I thought so too... just ordered it expecting delivery after shutdown... then ding dong today! Bazinga!

I have a largish parcel stuck at DHL in Durbs waiting for the lockdown to expire.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (9/4/20)

SAVaper said:


> Beard mail just arrived.
> It's the Silvertip Badger and the Vikings Crusader Adjustable. And of coarse a complimentary honey bush body soap.
> 
> 
> ...




Some feedback about my experience with the new razor and brush.

I am really impressed with the Vikings Crusader Adjustable Razor. It is a very solid razor and the quality of the materials seem to be without compromise. A fairly heavy razor which took some getting used too but I now really enjoy the extra weight and length.

Using the Super Max Blue Diamond blades, my first shave was on setting 6 which is a medium according to the packaging. I then cranked it up to 8 which is aggressive and my last shave was all the way to max. I like the fact that I can get a very smooth shave in 2 passes but I never expected that I would go all the way to max.

The brush is soft but makes for great lather, even directly from the soap dish onto my face.

No buyers remorse and I don't think I will need to buy another razor for a while. I am very happy with my purchase.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/20)

Shaving Station! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/4/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @SmokeyJoe
> Bundubeard is classified as a essential service as they supply hygiene products.


Dont know if im happy about this news. 
I thought i was going to be able to save a bit with couriers being shutdown. There goes my budget again

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/4/20)

SAVaper said:


> Some feedback about my experience with the new razor and brush.
> 
> I am really impressed with the Vikings Crusader Adjustable Razor. It is a very solid razor and the quality of the materials seem to be without compromise. A fairly heavy razor which took some getting used too but I now really enjoy the extra weight and length.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a awesome razor you have there, glad to hear you enjoying her.
I've been always been eyeing out those viking razors. 

The badger brushes are definitely softer and work well to create a awesome lather.

I swop between the boar and badger depending on the soap. For hard puck soap I like using either but the boar works a little faster by digging into the soap a bit more than the badger.

But on softer soaps the badger is awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/4/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Shaving Station! Bazinga!
> View attachment 193775



That looks great Uncle Rob 
Space for one more of each

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/4/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Dont know if im happy about this news.
> I thought i was going to be able to save a bit with couriers being shutdown. There goes my budget again



When The Courier Guy delivers the parcel it makes life seem a little normal again, you wont regreat it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/4/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> When The Courier Guy delivers the parcel it makes life seem a little normal again, you wont regreat it


Thats what im worried about. Ill buy crap just to have a chat with the courier oke

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> That looks great Uncle Rob
> Space for one more of each



One more of each are at DHL in Durban waiting for them to deliver the parcel.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/4/20)

Hey everyone 
My review on Bundubeard Beach Bum shave soap is up.
If you looking to get a new soap have a watch this one may be for you.
Cheers

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/4/20)

Hi everyone 
Hope you all keeping safe.
My Review on Bundubeard SharkDive shave soap is up.
Have a awesome day/evening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (21/4/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Shaving Station! Bazinga!
> View attachment 193775


There's a brush and a razor short on that station Oom @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/20)

Shaving Mail Baby! Been waiting a long time for this brush. It's a Cashmere Shaving brush from AP Shave Co in Canada! Can't wait to give it a try...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (7/5/20)

Nice


Rob Fisher said:


> Shaving Mail Baby! Been waiting a long time for this brush. It's a Cashmere Shaving brush from AP Shave Co in Canada! Can't wait to give it a try...
> View attachment 195627

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (7/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Shaving Mail Baby! Been waiting a long time for this brush. It's a Cashmere Shaving brush from AP Shave Co in Canada! Can't wait to give it a try...
> View attachment 195627


Looks fantastic!
What a nice addition.
Congrats 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (7/5/20)

I don't get you guys, I really don't

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger (7/5/20)

Stranger said:


> I don't get you guys, I really don't


That’s how you do it if you wear a puff adder as a belt.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (7/5/20)

Stranger said:


> I don't get you guys, I really don't





Men of yesteryear


Men of this year! Corona!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Shaving Mail Baby! Been waiting a long time for this brush. It's a Cashmere Shaving brush from AP Shave Co in Canada! Can't wait to give it a try...
> View attachment 195627



What a beautiful brush Uncle Rob, let us know how she lathers up.

I have been neglecting the shaving these past two weeks. Need to do a nice clean up around the neck this weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (7/5/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> What a beautiful brush Uncle Rob, let us know how she lathers up.
> 
> I have been neglecting the shaving these past two weeks. Need to do a nice clean up around the neck this weekend.


Locust 2 and I are doing a lockdown beard competition, going to laugh my @aasss of when he has to shave it off! Problem is I think the little nut is actually gaining on me! Locust 1 is not participating as he says he doesn’t want to put both of us to shame. Holding thumbs I win this one, breakfast for a week, proper, in bed, at 7 am.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> What a beautiful brush Uncle Rob, let us know how she lathers up.
> 
> I have been neglecting the shaving these past two weeks. Need to do a nice clean up around the neck this weekend.



I recommended it by a mate overseas... it is really soft... will try it tomorrow... I shave more often during lockdown than I did before!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (8/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> That’s how you do it if you wear a puff adder as a belt.



No ways man, I love snakes

I did manage to get a belt and a pair of boots off that Crocodile though. Shame poor thing never knew what hit it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Locust 2 and I are doing a lockdown beard competition, going to laugh my @aasss of when he has to shave it off! Problem is I think the little nut is actually gaining on me! Locust 1 is not participating as he says he doesn’t want to put both of us to shame. Holding thumbs I win this one, breakfast for a week, proper, in bed, at 7 am.



Sounds like a fun competition @Room Fogger , holding thumbs for you nothing beats a awesome start to a day like breakfast in Bed .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/5/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Sounds like a fun competition @Room Fogger , holding thumbs for you nothing beats a awesome start to a day like breakfast in Bed .


Just worried about one thing, I’ve never seen him, being a student, awake at 7. For room service he will have to be up at 6, don’t know if he even knows there is two 6o’clocks in a day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## James Stewart (1/6/20)

SHAVING MAIL ON THE WAY

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/20)

I have this wet shaving waxed now! What an awesome way to shave! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/6/20)

I haven't been shaving much besides my neck that's why been a little quiet here lately.

But even shaving my neck area I go through my classic wet shaving ritual of lathering up with my brush and soap and using either a Safety Razor or Shavette.

There simply is no better way to shave.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have this wet shaving waxed now! What an awesome way to shave! Bazinga!
> View attachment 197410


I can't agree with you more uncle Rob. 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/6/20)

And my birthday prezzie just got delivered!  My family decided to spoil me a bit with something I wouldn’t usually get for myself.
So I’ve got a new DG 10 razor to test drive, longer handle and great grip, spare blades to last a while, some tea tree shampoo and a green mint shaving soap. Thank you to Jaco for all the advice and guidance, and also for throwing in a Honeybush and a Vanilla shampoo bar for me to try out, it’s greatly appreciated as was the birthday wishes.


Can’t wait for the test drive tomorrow morning, going to be a new me appearing in the mirror.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVaper (2/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> And my birthday prezzie just got delivered!  My family decided to spoil me a bit with something I wouldn’t usually get for myself.
> So I’ve got a new DG 10 razor to test drive, longer handle and great grip, spare blades to last a while, some tea tree shampoo and a green mint shaving soap. Thank you to Jaco for all the advice and guidance, and also for throwing in a Honeybush and a Vanilla shampoo bar for me to try out, it’s greatly appreciated as was the birthday wishes.
> View attachment 197460
> 
> Can’t wait for the test drive tomorrow morning, going to be a new me appearing in the mirror.


Awesome. Enjoy! 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> And my birthday prezzie just got delivered!  My family decided to spoil me a bit with something I wouldn’t usually get for myself.
> So I’ve got a new DG 10 razor to test drive, longer handle and great grip, spare blades to last a while, some tea tree shampoo and a green mint shaving soap. Thank you to Jaco for all the advice and guidance, and also for throwing in a Honeybush and a Vanilla shampoo bar for me to try out, it’s greatly appreciated as was the birthday wishes.
> View attachment 197460
> 
> Can’t wait for the test drive tomorrow morning, going to be a new me appearing in the mirror.



Awesome present! That shampoo is fantastic... feel your hair afterwards... it squeaks!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> And my birthday prezzie just got delivered!  My family decided to spoil me a bit with something I wouldn’t usually get for myself.
> So I’ve got a new DG 10 razor to test drive, longer handle and great grip, spare blades to last a while, some tea tree shampoo and a green mint shaving soap. Thank you to Jaco for all the advice and guidance, and also for throwing in a Honeybush and a Vanilla shampoo bar for me to try out, it’s greatly appreciated as was the birthday wishes.
> View attachment 197460
> 
> Can’t wait for the test drive tomorrow morning, going to be a new me appearing in the mirror.



Wow that's some great shave mail , Happy Birthday @Room Fogger .
Wish you many great shaves and also those feather blades are fantastic .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## James Stewart (3/6/20)

BOOOM! Parker94R solid little razor looking forward to giving it a bash, awesome service from Jaco (Bundubeard) with a couple of samples thrown into the package.

ps the Parker just fell into my basket while i was browsing for a new shaving brush

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper (3/6/20)

James Stewart said:


> BOOOM! Parker94R solid little razor looking forward to giving it a bash, awesome service from Jaco (Bundubeard) with a couple of samples thrown into the package.
> 
> ps the Parker just fell into my basket while i was browsing for a new shaving brush


Awesome. Enjoy 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Stewart (3/6/20)

James Stewart said:


> BOOOM! Parker94R solid little razor looking forward to giving it a bash, awesome service from Jaco (Bundubeard) with a couple of samples thrown into the package.
> 
> ps the Parker just fell into my basket while i was browsing for a new shaving brush



proof is in the shine no?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/6/20)

James Stewart said:


> proof is in the shine no?
> View attachment 197626



Did you do a spit polish man I can see my own reflection on your head .

Nice job that Parker did a fantastic job

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> And my birthday prezzie just got delivered!  My family decided to spoil me a bit with something I wouldn’t usually get for myself.
> So I’ve got a new DG 10 razor to test drive, longer handle and great grip, spare blades to last a while, some tea tree shampoo and a green mint shaving soap. Thank you to Jaco for all the advice and guidance, and also for throwing in a Honeybush and a Vanilla shampoo bar for me to try out, it’s greatly appreciated as was the birthday wishes.
> View attachment 197460
> 
> Can’t wait for the test drive tomorrow morning, going to be a new me appearing in the mirror.



Ok, so yesterday was just a stuff up from the time I overslept until the semi sleepless night last night, but at least I had something great to look forward to.  Pills and cup of coffee later and eyes stated focusing so off I went.

First time using the Shampoo, does not lather as much as the commercial stuff, but I am converted. Haven’t had such clean and refreshed hair ever in my existence, even the scalp feels properly clean for a change. Can’t wait to try out the shampoo pucks that I was sent as gifts as well, but 2 weeks use for each one as a test to really see what it can do. @Rob Fisher analogy of squeaky clean is 1000% correct. Next bit of spare cash and conditioner is in the basket!

Decided to try the Supermax green blade first in the DG10, the Feather blades is next on the menu. Man oh man, what a great experience. The longer handle and chequering made for the perfect shave for me, great grip and excellent control, did massacre myself a bit but it’s now been properly blooded as well, beard was a bit longer than I would have wanted for the initial trial run but it sailed through like a hot knife through butter. I actually wanted to powder my face, “baba se boudtjies” super smooth.

All I can say now is you don’t know what you are missing out on if you don’t go this route, no cartridge shavers for me ever again, then I’ll rather go the mountain man route and braid my beard  , beads and all for decorative purposes not excluded.

Thank you to @Clouds4Days for the initial gift of a razor and some supplies to get me going, that will now be my travel set, going to get a sheath or pouch for it soon, hats of to you Sir. And a thank you doesn’t seem to be enough for Jaco from Bundubeard, this is the best I have felt in a long time, you have a customer for life Sir. Thank you, thank you and thank you for your advice and patience in helping me decide, it’s is greatly appreciated. One of my best birthday presents ever for sure, can’t wait for tomorrow’s episode now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/6/20)

Hey everyone 
I put the Feather AC DC through its paces and man does she perform, took out a almost 3 month beard in one go (no tugging whatsoever).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/7/20)

What's better than waking up on a Saturday morning? 
Waking up and getting shave mail 

I was showing my wife what I got in the parcel and she asked whats the leather thing (strope) for?

I said "for the beadroom" , you should have seen the death stare i got followed by "you not using that on me"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAVaper (4/7/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> What's better than waking up on a Saturday morning?
> Waking up and getting shave mail
> 
> I was showing my wife what I got in the parcel and she asked whats the leather thing (strope) for?
> ...




Eish, that could have gone anywhere.....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/7/20)

SAVaper said:


> Eish, that could have gone anywhere.....



I was hopping she would say "ok cool" 
A man's gotta try

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/7/20)

Hi everyone here is my unboxing video of all my goodies if yous wanna have a closer look.
Stay safe and Cheers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (12/7/20)

I ran out of Jaco's shaving soap few weeks ago. Bought some Prep at the store as substitute
I just cant do it. Dont think I would be able to use any other lather soap than his.
Just feels horrible using a store product. I can already visually notice a negative impact on my skin from using Prep

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/7/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I ran out of Jaco's shaving soap few weeks ago. Bought some Prep at the store as substitute
> I just cant do it. Dont think I would be able to use any other lather soap than his.
> Just feels horrible using a store product. I can already visually notice a negative impact on my skin from using Prep


I couldn't agree more. Started using a commercial shaving cream I still had in the cupboard and it is just not the same.
Think I am just going to pass it to a friend. 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (12/7/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> What's better than waking up on a Saturday morning?
> Waking up and getting shave mail
> 
> I was showing my wife what I got in the parcel and she asked whats the leather thing (strope) for?
> ...


Awesome shavemail bro!
I like the cutthroat it looks super cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (12/7/20)

Had some bad luck with blunt blades recently. Found this in my cupboard toady so I'll be shaving tonight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/7/20)

Feather Blades for the win!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (12/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Feather Blades for the win!
> View attachment 201120


I will be looking out for them. Thanks Skipper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/7/20)

Trying out a Straight Razor for the first time.
It really isn't as bad as the movies make it out to be unless you watching Sweeney Todd 

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silo (29/7/20)

Resistance said:


> I will be looking out for them. Thanks Skipper.



Definitely worth getting some nice blades! Personally used to use the titanium supermax, black packaging, was real cheap, totally beats them fancy shmancy gillette vibrators.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (29/7/20)

Silo said:


> Definitely worth getting some nice blades! Personally used to use the titanium supermax, black packaging, was real cheap, totally beats them fancy shmancy gillette vibrators.


I got some new ones at PicnPay. Hope they're better than the ones I got last time. Or we in Cape town might have to have a group buy for some decent stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/8/20)

This is what happens when you shave with a brand new blade that has a manufacturing fault. About 7cm cut that hasnt stopped bleeding since this morning. This wont stop me from using safety razors. But check your blades. It was a Supermax blue diamond blade.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/8/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> This is what happens when you shave with a brand new blade that has a manufacturing fault. About 7cm cut that hasnt stopped bleeding since this morning. This wont stop me from using safety razors. But check your blades. It was a Supermax blue diamond blade.
> 
> View attachment 202991



@SmokeyJoe have you tried using a Alum block on it?
Also if you have and Bee Natural After Shave balm that sometimes helps with Nicks.
Why do you suggeat the blade has a default? What was wrong with the blade brother?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silo (2/8/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> This is what happens when you shave with a brand new blade that has a manufacturing fault. About 7cm cut that hasnt stopped bleeding since this morning. This wont stop me from using safety razors. But check your blades. It was a Supermax blue diamond blade.
> 
> View attachment 202991



That's not cool. What is the defect, bent or? How are those blades other than the one eating your face?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (2/8/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 202992


Wow, that's kæk. Well at least you have a battle scar and a fine story to tell the grandkids one day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (2/8/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 202992





SmokeyJoe said:


> This is what happens when you shave with a brand new blade that has a manufacturing fault. About 7cm cut that hasnt stopped bleeding since this morning. This wont stop me from using safety razors. But check your blades. It was a Supermax blue diamond blade.
> 
> View attachment 202991



I also agree with you that Supermax have quality issues lately. I had dull blades and the new pack,I got fine scratches on my face on the first blade used.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/8/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> @SmokeyJoe have you tried using a Alum block on it?
> Also if you have and Bee Natural After Shave balm that sometimes helps with Nicks.
> Why do you suggeat the blade has a default? What was wrong with the blade brother?


Looks like the blade had a very small nick

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/8/20)

Resistance said:


> Wow, that's kæk. Well at least you have a battle scar and a fine story to tell the grandkids one day.


Ja chicks dig scars

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/8/20)

I only use feather blades, but ran out. Hence me looking like the next Batman villain

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (3/8/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> This is what happens when you shave with a brand new blade that has a manufacturing fault. About 7cm cut that hasnt stopped bleeding since this morning. This wont stop me from using safety razors. But check your blades. It was a Supermax blue diamond blade.
> 
> View attachment 202991



Sorry to hear about your incident but thanks for the heads-up.
I also use Supermax Blue Diamond.
Will definitely check them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/9/20)

How is it aka how's it going guys?
How are all the shaves coming along? Anybody try any new and interesting soaps lately?

I finally got my Rockwell 6S today and can't wait to shave and try her out, wanted to get one back in March/April when bundubeard had a batch but timing was off and they all sold out.

Browsing the site yesterday I discovered a new batch was loaded onto the site and grabbed one before I missed out again.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (5/9/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> How is it aka how's it going guys?
> How are all the shaves coming along? Anybody try any new and interesting soaps lately?
> I would like to get me this one but SS with ivory(fake of course) handle
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/9/20)

That would look lovely, my only fear of ivory would be a very slippery handle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (5/9/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> That would look lovely, my only fear of ivory would be a very slippery handle.






I don't like the thick stubby looking handles. I would also want it to be a butterfly so maybe something like this then I can maybe change the handle sleeve

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/9/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 206525
> View attachment 206526
> 
> I don't like the thick stubby looking handles. I would also want it to be a butterfly so maybe something like this then I can maybe change the handle sleeve
> View attachment 206528



Yeah the stubby handle doesn't look like a comfortable razor to hold.

The Edwin Jager DE89 with black chrome 3D diamond is also one that looks beautiful but it is not butterfly nor ivory but still a looker. I haven't found any local though besides the plain chrome handle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (5/9/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Yeah the stubby handle doesn't look like a comfortable razor to hold.
> 
> The Edwin Jager DE89 with black chrome 3D diamond is also one that looks beautiful but it is not butterfly nor ivory but still a looker. I haven't found any local though besides the plain chrome handle.
> View attachment 206529


I think I like the Parker and the Jagger.
I might just paint the handle or have it powder coated. Will see how things goes and keep you guys updated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/9/20)

Resistance said:


> I think I like the Parker and the Jagger.
> I might just paint the handle or have it powder coated. Will see how things goes and keep you guys updated.



I wouldn't paint it but that's because I can't paint 
Yeah even powder coated will be awesome and will be nice because it will make the razor custom.

Please keep us posted

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (6/9/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> I wouldn't paint it but that's because I can't paint
> Yeah even powder coated will be awesome and will be nice because it will make the razor custom.
> 
> Please keep us posted


Will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


Hahaha this is so disturbing

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/9/20)

Hey everyone
Here's my review on the Razorine Razor, a little on the long side but I do a shave with her and give my honest thoughts and opinions on her.
Cheers

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/10/20)

Hi Everyone....

My latest video is up, a little combo of two things I love, Wet shaving and 3D printing.
Plus I'm running a giveaway.
Have a awesome one Gents and ladies , cheers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/11/20)

Shaving time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Shaving time!
> View attachment 212453



Love that gold Razor Uncle Rob, i can't rember which Razor that was again?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/11/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Love that gold Razor Uncle Rob, i can't rember which Razor that was again?



I can't remember either... but it's awesome! Stand by let me go look... It's a Merkur Classic!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I can't remember either... but it's awesome! Stand by let me go look... It's a Merkur Classic!
> View attachment 212455



Lovely stuff Uncle.
I want to need it 

I don't have a Gold Razor in my rotation and that one really looks fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Juan_G (6/12/21)

Hello everyone! Even though there have been many shave mails in the past year this is the best one to share. I got this shaving brush from family members and had it refurbished by Jaco from Bundubeard. It's simply beautiful!

Edit: The brush now has a Best Badger knot and I'm now 3 months or 105 days vapeless haha yay!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/22)

A small restock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

